# Hallo, darf ich mich und meinen Teich kurz vorstellen



## Opa Graskop (28. Juni 2020)

Einen schönen guten Tag in die Runde.

Ich bin vor kurzem auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

Nachdem ich mich nun angemeldet habe möchte ich mich und meinen Teich kurz

vorstellen.

Ich bin 57 Jahre und wohne im Land Brandenburg 40km nördlich von Berlin.

Ich bastle gern an Haus, Garten und Teich herum. Noch lieber verreise ich aber, am liebsten ganz weit weg.

Den Teich habe ich vor 30 Jahren angelegt. Damals dachte ich: 7m³ Loch buddeln, Folie rüber, Wasser rein, das wird schon! Wurde leider nach 2 Wochen nur braune Brühe. Also hab ich aus Natursteinen n kleinen Wasserfall gebaut, eine Tauchpumpe gekauft, frisches Brunnenwasser rein und neuen Versuch gestartet. Das ging diesmal 3 Wochen gut dann war das Wasser nicht mehr als solches zu erkennen.

Also Chemie rein, das wird schon. Brachte wirklich klares Wasser, natürlich nicht lange.

Dann verlor ich über einen langen Zeitraum die Lust.....

Vor 6 Jahren, inspiriert durch mehrere Afrika-Reisen, wollte ich mein eigenes kleines Naturparadies auf dem Grundstück.

Ich fing an mich ernsthaft mit dem Thema Teich und Filter zu beschäftigen (dem Internet sei Dank).

Ich vergrößerte den Teich auf 9m³, kaufte einen Filter für 150€ und ne 12W UV- Lampe dazu.

Von Herbst 2014 bis Frühjahr 2015 hatte ich nun klares Wasser.

In einem Anfall von Größenwahn kaufte ich nun 5 Goldfische und dachte jetzt wird alles gut.

Tja, dann kamen ein paar schöne Sommerwochen und die Fische waren selbst 2cm unter der Oberfläche nicht mehr zu erkennen.

Dann stieß ich durch Zufall auf eine Bauanleitung für nen Tonnenfilter(Heuft).

Also ab in den Baumarkt und losgewerkelt. Dann noch eine 36W UV vorgeschalten und seit dem genieße ich meinen Teich.
      

Ein paar Besucher hab ich auch immer
 

Denen hier muss ich aber nochmal sozial distancing erklären


----------



## Whyatt (28. Juni 2020)

Ein ganz toller Teich und ein ganz herzliches Willkommen Opa Graskop


----------



## samorai (28. Juni 2020)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen!

An deiner Filterei scheint sich auch einiges getan zu haben, siehe Foto 2 "viele Eierbecher".


----------



## Turbo (28. Juni 2020)

Willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten. Sehr schöne Fotos.


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo, von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen aus dem Havelland nach? OHV? OPR? 
schönen Teich hast Du da! gerne kannst Du uns mit Fotos auf dem Laufenden halten, wir gucken immer gerne! 

lg Ina


----------



## Opa Graskop (30. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank euch für die nette Begrüßung!
@ina1912: BAR
Wo ich allerdings im 2. Foto Eierbecher versteckt hab weiß ich nicht, aber ich bin ja auch schon alt
LG
Graskop


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juni 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 217735



Kannst du mir sagen wie die gelbblühende Pflanze auf Bild 5 heißt? Die hat doch glaube ich gelben Saft in den Stengeln der gegen Warzen helfen soll.


----------



## Marion412 (30. Juni 2020)

Ich denke Bild 3 war gemeint und deine Tonnen 

Das mit dem Alt möchte ich nicht gehört haben, wir sind im selben Alter und das heißt im Besten


----------



## Marion412 (30. Juni 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen wie die gelbblühende Pflanze auf Bild 5 heißt? Die hat doch glaube ich gelben Saft in den Stengeln der gegen Warzen helfen soll.


Ich tippe mal auf Schöllkraut , Chelidonium majus . Ist für Tiere zum Teil hochgiftig.
Wird u.a. gegen Warzen eingesetzt.


----------



## Opa Graskop (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo Roland!
Meine Pflanzen-App sagt das ist Schöllkraut. Wächst bei uns überall.
Und das die gelbe Milch darin gegen Warzen hilft stimmt auch.
Hab ich selbst vor vielen Jahren erfolgreich angewendet.
LG
Silvio


----------



## Turbochris (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
Du hast da einen wunderschönen Teich. Das findet bestimmt auch Deine __ Ringelnatter...

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Opa Graskop (30. Juni 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich denke Bild 3 war gemeint und deine Tonnen



Ah, danke  Und ich bin sehr stolz auf meine funktionierenden Eierbechertonnen


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo Marion, Hallo Silvio!

Ich danke Euch beiden, wir haben als Kinder mit den Stengeln gemalt, ist lange her und ich hatte den Namen vergessen..


----------



## samorai (30. Juni 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> kaufte einen Filter für 150€



Ich denke mit dem einen Filter bist du nicht weit gekommen, daher "die Eierbecher" als Nachrüstung.


----------



## Turbo (1. Juli 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich denke mit dem einen Filter bist du nicht weit gekommen, daher "die Eierbecher" als Nachrüstung.



Das ist doch das schöne am Teich. Man kann immer wieder etwas verändern und optimieren. Ob nötig oder nicht.  Bin zurzeit auch am Umbau des bestehenden __ Filtersystem und sonstigen Pumpen.
Ist für mich die beste Anti Burnout Therapie.


----------



## Opa Graskop (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich war heut mal ein wenig am Finowkanal spazieren. Eigentlich wollt ich nur ein paar __ Schnecken für meinen Teich
ergattern
Dann hab ich auch noch ne Schwimmpflanze mitgebracht
 
Die sollte eigentlich Nährstoffe aus dem Teich fressen.
Aber nun wird sie selbst gefressen.
Von meinen 5 Wald und Wiesen-Kois.
  
Der Pflanzenteppich war anfangs 60x50cm groß.
Nach jetzt 4 Stunden haben die Kois ihn schon um 1/3 gestutzt.
Weiß jemand was für eine Delikatesse ich da geholt habe?


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo Opa 

Wie das Zeug heißt, keine Ahnung.
Aber evtl wäre ein Salatkopf eine Alternative für deine nimmersatt.
Bei meinem gab es heute Melone ein Stückchen für mich und der Rest für die Koi

Naja zum Glück wollen sie noch nicht meinen


----------



## Opa Graskop (19. Juli 2020)

Salat? Melone?
Ich glaub ich sollt mich langsam mal in das Thema Fischfütterung einlesen
Bisher dachte ich es reicht, nicht das billigste Fischfutter zu kaufen.
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## samorai (19. Juli 2020)

Ich füttere jede Woche einen Eisbergsalat, die obersten grünen Blätter mache ich vorher ab und dann rein damit. 
Melone hab ich noch nicht probiert aber auf Ananas sollen sie auch abfahren, junge Erbsen und Kartoffeln sowieso.
Musst du natürlich ausprobieren


----------



## Opa Graskop (19. Juli 2020)

Ananas? 
Sicher mit ein wenig Sahne...


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Juli 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was für eine Delikatesse ich da geholt habe?


Hallo,

das ist ein __ Wasserstern.

In Graskop war ich auch schon. Tolle Gegend, der Jock-of-the-Bushveld-Trail ist ein Muss. Und gutes Biltong gab es dort.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ananas?
> Sicher mit ein wenig Sahne...


Warum denn nicht 
Und dann das ganze am besten noch auf einem Tortenboden.
Probier es aus und du wirst nix anderes mehr bei deinen Fischen los.


----------



## Opa Graskop (20. Juli 2020)

Kuni99 schrieb:


> das ist ein __ Wasserstern.



Danke Kuni 99!


----------



## Opa Graskop (20. Juli 2020)

Kuni99 schrieb:


> In Graskop war ich auch schon. Tolle Gegend, der Jock-of-the-Bushveld-Trail ist ein Muss. Und gutes Biltong gab es dort.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Kai



Sorry,O.T.
Hast Recht, wunderschöne Gegend. Ich möcht dort gern meinen "Lebensabend" verbringen.
Wahr da schon mehrmals, das letzte Mal in 2018 für einen ganzen Monat.
Eigentlich wollt ich in 4 Monaten wieder hin, Flüge gebucht. Wird wohl nichts werden....


----------



## Opa Graskop (20. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und dann das ganze am besten noch auf einem Tortenboden.
> Probier es aus und du wirst nix anderes mehr bei deinen Fischen los.


Ach, auf einmal darf ich Nährstoffe ohne Ende in den Teich kippen
Aber im Ernst, ich versuchs erstmal mit Butterkeksen.
Grüsse


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ach, auf einmal darf ich Nährstoffe ohne Ende in den Teich kippen


Die Menge macht das Gift 
Ein oder zwei Torten am Tag


----------



## Ida17 (22. Juli 2020)

Was Eure Koi nicht alle fressen! 
Ihr habt sie zu vegetarisch erzogen, bei meinen landen nur die einzeln erlesenen Lecker-Häppchen auf den Teller, Grünzeug ist nur Deko 
Aber genug OT, schönen Teich hast Du da Silvio!


----------



## Opa Graskop (1. Aug. 2020)

Hallo in die Runde!
Ich ab da mal ne Frage zu meinen Koi.
Durch das lesen hier im Forum ist mein Interesse an der Art meiner
Fische geweckt.
Sie sind alle vom freundl. Holländer um die Ecke.
Ich denk mal die verkaufen nur die Fische die für Züchtungen uninteressant sind?
Steht ja immer nur "Koi" an der Scheibe.
Wie auch immer, kann man folgende Fisch irgend einer Art zuordnen?

Die beiden sind wahrscheinlich 5 Jahre alt und zirka 25cm lang
    

Die anderen 3 sind 7 oder 8 Jahre alt. Sie waren beim Kauf vor 6 Jahren 10cm lang
Big Daddy ist nun zirka 50cm lang
  

Die anderen Beiden sind 35cm lang
    

Und nun noch Nachwuchs aus 2018
Können das Koi sein?
    

Danke schon mal und einen schönen Abend

  Prost


----------



## samorai (1. Aug. 2020)

Zu der Sache aus Holland halte ich mich zurück.

Zum Nachwuchs : Ein Koi erkennt man an den Barteln.


----------



## Opa Graskop (1. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Zu der Sache aus Holland halte ich mich zurück.



Ohh, lass mich raten, Massenzucht unter schlechten Bedingungen?
Auf sowas wollt ich eigentlich nicht mehr reinfallen.
Seit ich das erste Mal im Kruger NP war hab ich auch so meine Probleme mit 
Tierpark und Zoo.



samorai schrieb:


> Ein Koi erkennt man an den Barteln.



Ich Dödl, da hätt ich auch allein drauf kommen können....

Gruß
Silvio


----------



## troll20 (2. Aug. 2020)

Ich glaub der Ron meinte weniger die Massenzucht sondern die fehlende Selektion. Den das was du da zeigst.... ich glaube beim Hund würde man sagen da war schon jeder Dorfkötter beteiligt....
Meist sind diese Fische aus Zuchten von Privat, wo man alles was zuviel ist für wenige Cent verkauft und der Händler eine ordentlichen Profit drauf haut.


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Aug. 2020)

Hallo in die Runde!
Fasziniert lese ich zur Zeit im Forum die vielen Threat`s zu den Themen Filter und Reiherschreck.
Ich muss zugeben, bei manchen Filternlagen  begreife ich nicht mal die Funktionsweise.
Ich bin gelernter Gas-Wasser-S.....-Monteur. Aber bei manchen Bildern von Verrohrungen rollen sich mir die Fussnägel bis zum Knöchel auf.
Ist das wirklich so das viele von euch die Filteranlage immer wieder optimieren,
obwohl sie doch schon optimal läuft?
Was ich mich eigentlich frage, hab ich mit der Lage des Teiches und der Filterung durch meine "Eierbecher" einfach nur Glück gehabt?
Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Teich in verschiedene Himmelsrichtungen.

Blickrichtung West
  

Blickrichtung Nord
  

Blickrichtung Ost
  

Blickrichtung Süd
  

Auf dem Bild Richtung Ost erkennt ihr die Filteranlage.
5 Achtzig-Liter Fässer, in Fließrichtung befüllt mit: Nichts, Bürsten, groben Schwamm,
Vulkangestein und feinem Schwamm. Davor ne 36 Watt UV. Durchfluß um die 200l die Stunde.
Ich reinige die Schwämme und die Bürsten zirka alle 3 Monate, auch wenns nicht nötig ist.
Denn meist sind nur die Bürsten verdreckt.
Die Anlage läuft so seit zirka 5 Jahren. Probleme hatte ich in den vergangenen Jahren
nur ab und zu mit Fadenalgen. Aber die fischte ich jeden Abend mit nem Kescher ab,
für mich nach einer tägl. Autofahrt von 1,5 Stunden die pure Entspannung.
Gern mit einer Flasche Bier in der anderen Hand.
Nun hab ich in diesem Jahr plötzlich auch keine Fadenalgen mehr. Jetzt muss ich mein Bier
immer ohne Kescher in der Hand trinken....
Versteht mich nicht falsch es liegt mir fern die vielen verschiedenen Filterkonzepte zu
kritisieren. Ich möchte nur Teichanfängern sagen, das es eventuell auch möglich ist,
mit einer einfachen Anlage den Teich klar zu halten.

*Thema  Reiher:*

Ich wohne nahe der Schorfheide. Mein Heimatort ist der wahrscheinlich einzige Ort auf der Erde, durch den 3 Kanäle führen. Wir haben also viele Reiher, Waschbären und auch Bisame hier. Sie alle meiden den Teich, keine Ahnung warum.
Wahrscheinlich hat ein Reiher keine Landemöglichkeit?
Besuch bekomme ich nur vom Eisvogel, und dafür bin ich sehr dankbar!
So, genug gequakt. Ich wünsch euch nen schönen Abend und ein spannendes Fußballspiel!

Gruß
Silvio


----------



## samorai (23. Aug. 2020)

Na klar geht es so auch: Absetzkammer, Bürsten und anschließend Biologie.

Jetzt ist aber jeder Teich ein Unikat, bei dem einen stehen mehr Bäume oder bei dem anderen ist das Speisungswasser anders.
Und das sind nur zwei Beispiele von vielen. 
Man kann nicht alle Teiche über einen Kamm scheren. 
Was bei dir ausreicht ist nicht anwendbar auf andere Teiche. 
Dafür gibt es zu viele Variablen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Samorai,
so wollt ich das auch nicht verstanden wissen.
Ich mein nur wenn ich diese vielen komplizierten Filtersysteme vor dem Beginn
meines Teichprojektes gesehen hätte,
wäre mein Teich nicht entstanden.


----------



## samorai (23. Aug. 2020)

Ja ich kann dich durch aus verstehen. 
Du solltest aber neue Erkenntnisse nicht ausser Acht lassen. 
Im Teich Management hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren viel getan, 
ein wenig Anpassung sollte nicht zum schaden sein. 
Ist natürlich meine Meinung, Verbesserung ist nicht allerwelts Übel.


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ein wenig Anpassung sollte nicht zum schaden sein.
> Ist natürlich meine Meinung, Verbesserung ist nicht allerwelts Übel.



Da bin ich voll bei dir!
2 Sätze, die auf viele Bereiche des Lebens anzuwenden sind!


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2020)

Moin Nachbar Opa, 

Wie Ron schon sagte, jeder Teich ist eigen.
Und jeder Teichbesitzer noch dazu.
Da gibt es die Naturteichler mit 0 bis wenig Technik und dann das andere extrem die bei den die Fische sogar einen Peilsensor im A....  haben.
Und ab und an gibt es welche zB selten am Teich sein können oder auch mal länger in den Urlaub wollen oder oder,  und die brauchen dann was vollautomatisches.
Also jedem Tierchen seinen Teich.  Das wichtigste bei dem ganzen ist das Ergebnis: das es dem Leben im Teich gut geht.


----------



## Opa Graskop (4. Sep. 2020)

Moin,
ich mal wieder!
Hab heute mal einen Basteltag eingelegt und möchte euch mit ein paar Bildern teilhaben lassen.

Das Geländer meiner Teichbrücke musste erneuert werden. Ich hatte mir vor 5 Jahren aus 
Zeitmangel schnell was aus irgend nem Obstgehölz zusammen gezimmert. Das war aber nach 5 Jahren
vom Schwamm zersetzt.
Diesmal hab ich Eichenholz genommen und hoffe auf eine längere Haltwertzeit.
   

Bei allen Arbeiten am Teich mit dabei ist inzwischen immer 
Prinz William, mein neuer Lieblingsteichbewohner:
  
Schönes WE
Silvio


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2020)

Ey das gibt es ja nicht, hast du etwa meine Liese gemopst


----------



## Opa Graskop (4. Sep. 2020)

Meinst du Liese läuft schlappe 30km?
Dann hats ihr in deinem Teich nicht gefallen
Außerdem ist das ein Prinz, und keine gewöhnliche Liese! Pffff


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Meinst du Liese läuft schlappe 30km


Neee die ist hier her gelaufen, oder wurde sie chauffiert  . Sitzt ja gerade am Teich und genießt den Nieselregen. Dabei quackt sie jeden Flieger an, als hätte sie Sehnsucht nach wärmeren Gefilden.
Und 





Opa Graskop schrieb:


> gewöhnliche Liese


 
ist sie schon Mal garnicht mit ihrem blaugrünen Teint und sie hat eine so tolle Stimme da wird jede Opernsängerin neidisch und den Nachbarn bringt es jedes mal auf die Palme. Der braucht gar keinen Südseeurlaub mehr.


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> mit ihrem blaugrünen Teint und sie hat eine so tolle Stimme da wird jede Opernsängerin neidisch


Oh, dann nehm ich natürlich alles zurück.
Ich dachte der blaugrüne Teint kommt von deinen Fotografierkünsten
Und singen tun die __ Frösche in meinem Teich auch nicht. Das sind stimmlich alles kleine Bob Dylan`s.


----------



## Opa Graskop (6. Sep. 2020)

So, jetzt auch Enkelkinder tauglich


----------



## Opa Graskop (3. Okt. 2020)

Haben heut an diesem wunderschönen Spätsommertag nochmal den Grill angeschmissen.
 

Nachdem die Knospe sich über 3 Wochen das Wetter angeschaut hat ist sie Gestern aufgeblüht.
Und Prinz William ist auch wieder wach.
 
In diesem Jahr hab ich immer noch keine Fadenalgen, dafür glasklares Wasser, obwohl die UV seit einem Monat aus ist.
Da hatte ich 2019 wesentlich mehr Probleme.
Liegt vielleicht an dem nicht so heißem Sommer.
 

Euch noch einen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Okt. 2020)

Moin, ich hab die letzten 2 Tage nochmal genutzt und meine "Eierbecher"
  

gegen einen Center Vortex
  
ausgetauscht.

Ich war mit meinem alten Filter von der Leistung her voll zufrieden.
Aber das Handling wurde mir mit der Zeit zu umständlich.
Auch wurden die Verbindungen zwischen den Tonnen immer mal wieder undicht.
Und meine Frau fand das Aussehen der Tonnen nicht ganz optimal.
Jetzt bin ich aber schon wieder am zweifeln ob ich den Filter nicht hätte größer wählen sollen
Die Tonnen hatten 60l Inhalt. Die Kammern im Center Cortex nur gute 40l
Filtermaterialien habe ich die alten genutzt. In der Reihenfolge: Bürsten, grobe Matten, Lavagestein, feine Matten.
Jetzt überlege ich das Gestein durch __ Hel-X zu ersetzen.
Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee?

Dann kann ich noch von einige Besucher der letzten Wochen zeigen:
          

Und da kündigt sich Unheil an:
  
Ich tippe auf `ne Wühlmaus.
Sie muss schon mit der Nasenspitze an die Teichfolie gestoßen sein.
Auf 4m Länge führt ihr Gang immer am Teich entlang.
Ich hoffe, sie besorgt sich kein Cuttermesser.

Gruß Silvio


----------



## DbSam (18. Okt. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, sie besorgt sich kein Cuttermesser.


Keine Sorge, für das bissel Folie braucht die keins ...

VG Carsten

PS:
Gib ihr das ...


----------



## troll20 (19. Okt. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Gib ihr das ..


 Vorsicht Carsten.
Wer weiß was du auf dem nächsten Grillabend auf dem Teller hast


----------



## DbSam (19. Okt. 2020)

Schon probiert ...
Schmeckt dann nicht mehr, ist viel zu bitter ...
Außerdem die elende Fummelei, um den Mäusen das Fell über die Ohren zu ziehen.


VG Carsten
lol


----------



## Ida17 (19. Okt. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Außerdem die elende Fummelei, um den Mäusen das Fell über die Ohren zu ziehen.


Och als Beschäftigungstherapie an langen Winterabenden für den Ehemann von Deiner Frau, solange der Muff nicht fertig ist wird auch kein Schnee geschippt


----------



## Opa Graskop (19. Okt. 2020)

Moin,
iss ja schön, daß ihr euch auf meine Kosten amüsiert.
lol
In der Zeit hab ich dieses Viech ein wenig geärgert und ihren Spielplatz selber umgegraben
  
Silvio *1* 
Wühlmaus *0
*


----------



## Lion (19. Okt. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Moin,
> iss ja schön, daß ihr euch auf meine Kosten amüsiert.
> lol
> In der Zeit hab ich dieses Viech ein wenig geärgert und ihren Spielplatz selber umgegraben
> **



hallo Silvio,
bin gespannt, wer die längere Ausdauer hat.
Habe die Wühlmaus im Baumarkt gesehen, rüstet weiter auf


----------



## DbSam (19. Okt. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Moin,
> iss ja schön, daß ihr euch auf meine Kosten amüsiert.


Das machen wir doch gern und immer wieder ... lol




Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Silvio *1*
> Wühlmaus *0*



Ich glaub, ich hör das Lachen der Wühlmaus bis hierher ...

Die freuen sich doch sogar über einen schönen aufgelockerten Boden, da kannst Du den fest trampeln wie Du willst.


VG Carsten


----------



## Opa Graskop (19. Okt. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Die freuen sich doch sogar über einen schönen aufgelockerten Boden, da kannst Du den fest trampeln wie Du willst.
> VG Carsten



Ja, das ist mir klar.
Aber da standen noch ein paar Rhabarber-Pflanzen rum und die Wurzeln drückten schon gegen die Folie.
Hab ich ausgebuddelt und gleich den Boden ein wenig begradigt.


----------



## DbSam (19. Okt. 2020)

... na ja, jetzt also beobachten und bei Bedarf mit dem Spezialfutter anfüttern.


Ich hätte vermutlich erst gefüttert, nachgeschaut ob auch ordentlich aufgefuttert wurde und dann erst später gebuddelt.
Jetzt hängst Du in der Luft und weißt nicht, wohin die olle Maus umgezogen ist und ob sie wieder zurück kommt ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Opa Graskop (19. Okt. 2020)

So wird`s gemacht.
Futter iss bestellt.


----------



## jolantha (19. Okt. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Jetzt hängst Du in der Luft und weißt nicht, wohin die olle Maus umgezogen ist


Ich schätze, daß wird sie ihm über kurz oder lang schon wieder deutlich zeigen .
Bei mir kreuzen sich schon wieder die Wege von Mr. Grabowski und Frau Wühlmaus .


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Okt. 2020)

Also bei mir hat im Sommer ein Gartenschlauch geholfen.
Täglich gewässert in die Löcher....mehr als eine Stunde pro Tag.....habe einen Brunnen.
Bis in allen zu findenen Löchern Wasser stand. Dann angefangen die Löcher zu zu treten.
So nach einer halben Woche wurden die nicht wieder auf gemacht.....
Ist ausgezogen.


----------



## Turbo (22. Okt. 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bis in allen zu findenen Löchern Wasser stand. Dann angefangen die Löcher zu zu treten.


Das kann auch gegen anderes Getier wirken. Hab vor Jahren einen Eingang eines Dachbaus neben meinem Schopf entdeckt. Zuerst mit Freude betrachtet. Nach etwas Infos lesen habe ich in Gedanken schon mein Häuschen mit vielen Rissen im Mauerwerk im Dachbau verschwinden sehen. Etwa 14m3 Wasser später welches innert ca. drei Stunden im Tunnel verschwand habe ich den  Eingang verschlossen. Wurde nicht mehr geöffnet. Bei langen Regenperioden drückt es das Wasser etwas oberhalb aus dem Boden. Das hab ich Richtung Ex-Eingang umgeleitet. Damit wurde das Problem vermutlich nachhaltig gelöst.
Der Dachs pflügt immernoch regelmässig den Rasen um, aber das ist völlig ok. Das darf er.
Lg Patrik


----------



## DbSam (22. Okt. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> ... einen Eingang eines Dachsbaus neben meinem *Schopf *entdeckt.



Dass die liebe Autokorrektur das 's' verschluckt hat, das war klar.
Aber beim Schopf musste ich doch glatt die Suchmaschine anwerfen ... 

Da könnt Ihr doch bei Euch in der Gegend niemanden beim Schopfe packen ... lol


VG Carsten

PS:
Da hock ich mich lieber auf die Hitsche und tu mit dem Hader alles durchfeudeln.

PPS:
Raufzu zu un neizu zu lol


----------



## Turbo (22. Okt. 2020)

Tja..  Schopf=Scheune oder bei mir ein kleines Geräte-/ oder Gartenhaus.
Aber es muss ja nicht immer nur einfach sein. Nutzt Eure grauen Zellen nur etwas. 
Schreibe auf einem kleinen Tablet. Da geht ab und zu was unter. Da müsst ihr halt durch.  

Lg Patrik


----------



## Turbo (22. Okt. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Da könnt Ihr doch bei Euch in der Gegend niemanden beim Schopfe packen ... lol


"A de Haar riesse" oder "a de Ohre nä"  wobei das von Region zu Region wechselt.


----------



## Turbo (22. Okt. 2020)




----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2020)

Ja so ist das mit der Technik. 
Im nächsten Jahrhundert wird alles von den Lippen abgelesen. 

Die Devise heißt bis da hin einfach nochmal gegen lesen und ggf. korrigieren, ist ganz einfach.


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Okt. 2020)

Moin, kurzes Mäuse-update:
Sie hat zurückgeschlagen!
  
Der ausgelegte Köder muss wohl Superfood gewesen sein.
Eine ganze Packung wurde in 4 Tagen vertilgt.
Heute wollt ich ihr mal mit Wasser das Leben schwer machen.
Nach 8 Stunden ist das Ergebniss dieses Loch
Erst dacht ich, hier sind Ratten am werkeln.
Aber dann ist mir eingefallen, das dort vor 30 Jahren ein Keller zugeschüttet wurde. Da läuft das Wasser jetzt wahrscheinlich in alle 
alten Hohlräume...
Also Wasserhahn wieder zu.
Nicht das meine ganze Terrasse samt Teich im Nirvana verschwindet.


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2020)

Du musst was nehmen was unheimlich Stinkt, Terpentin getränkte Lappen  oder etwas anderes. 
Die Gänge nicht ganz verstopfen nur so das sich der Geruch vom Terpentin durch die Gänge zieht. 
Aber zuerst musst du die Anzahl der Belüftung (Gänge) wissen.
Das einfachste ist eine Stinkbombe zu bauen. Wunderkerze mit Plastik ummantelt.


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2020)

In Polen gab es auch gute Rauch bomben.
Der Geruch setzt sich in Erdkrume und Haarwurzeln fest und hält ca 2 bis 3 Monate an.
Ist es eine schlaue Wuehlmaus legt sie neue Gänge an und verstopft die alten, also länger im Auge behalten.
Oder du stellst eine Maulwurf Falle auf.
Mehr Ratschläge kann ich nicht zum besten geben. 
Viel Glück und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## DbSam (24. Okt. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Der ausgelegte Köder muss wohl Superfood gewesen sein.
> Eine ganze Packung wurde in 4 Tagen vertilgt.



Na, dann sollte das Theater in ein paar Tagen vorbei sein. 

Aus der Anleitung:


> ... wird von den Wühlmäusen über Fraß aufgenommen und wirkt innerhalb weniger Tage. Gefressene Wühlmausköder sollten regelmäßig durch neue ersetzt werden.




VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (25. Okt. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Der Geruch setzt sich in Erdkrume und Haarwurzeln fest und hält ca 2 bis 3 Monate an.


Silvio wohnt danach im Garten, weil sein Haus entsprechend stinkt. 
Einfach so nebenbei..
Es hat schon Tote in den Kellerräumen gegeben wegen Räucherei und Gifteinsatz.
Also vor Einsatz erst das Hirn einschalten.  
Aber nach einem Pack Gift wird sich das schon erledigt haben.


----------



## Opa Graskop (25. Okt. 2020)

Moin, dieses Forum macht mir Angst!
Gestern hab ich hier in einem anderen Thema von Ratten gelesen, und das sie bei
jemanden bis in den Filter vorgedrungen sind.......Hatte hier 25 Jahre lang keine Ratten.
Heut Morgen wollt ich mal schauen, was mein gestern eingefülltes 12er __ HEL-X in meinem neuen Filter macht.
Und was seh ich?
Das:
  
Und in der hinteren Ecke saß der Verursacher.
Leider war sie zu flink, als ich mit der Camera zurück kam.
Das Tier war zirka 15cm lang(ohne Schwanz)
Laut WIKI-Größenangabe könnte es nun Wühlmaus oder Ratte gewesen sein.
Aber kriecht ne Wühlmaus durch das 100er HT-Ablaufrohr in den Filter und übernachtet da
2cm über der Wasserkante?

Ich werd jetzt erst mal weiter beobachten. Auch mit ner Wildkamera.
Seit Gestern gibt es keine neuen Gänge und der Köder ist nur halb aufgefressen.

@Turbo 
Rauchbombe wär möglich.
Der ehemalige Keller war ein seperater Bau aus dem frühen 20sten Jahrhundert und hat keine Verbindung zu einem 
Gebäude.
Und glaub mir, nachdem mein Arbeitskollege so um 1985 folgenes passiert ist denk ich nach!
Mein Kollege hatte Maulwürfe unter seinem gepflegten heiligen Rasen.
Er wollte Ihnen mit Propangas den Garaus machen. Von Naturschutz wussten zu dieser Zeit die Wenigsten.
Er hatte nicht bedacht, das auch zu seinem Plumsklo ne Verbindung bestehen könnte.
Bestand aber... Das Flüssiggas(schwerer als Luft) sammelte sich in der Sch... unter dem Bretterbau.
Ulli meinte wenn er eine 2m lange Fackel an den Gang hält könne nichts passieren.
Nun ja, anschließend lagen die Bretter in Reih und Glied neben der Sch..hausgrube

Aber nu schnell noch was schönes:
Endlich hat ihn meine Wildkamera erwischt:
  
Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Turbo (25. Okt. 2020)

Ach du sch...e.


----------



## Opa Graskop (25. Okt. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Aber kriecht ne Wühlmaus durch das 100er HT-Ablaufrohr in den Filter und übernachtet da
> 2cm über der Wasserkante?



*Ja, sie tut es, sogar mehrmals:*


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Opa Graskop!
Das ist ja böse. 
Mach da bloß was vor Knickeldraht oder Lochblech mit einer Spannschelle befestigt.


----------



## Opa Graskop (27. Okt. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Mach da bloß was vor Knickeldraht oder Lochblech mit einer Spannschelle befestigt.



Moin.Ich hab ne andere Lösung gefunden.
  
Der Filter ist jetzt absolut Ungeziefer sicher
  
Schöne Woche euch!


----------



## Turbo (27. Okt. 2020)

Jetzt ist die arme Familie obdachlos. Hast hoffentlich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Jetzt wo das garstige Wetter immer näher kommt.


----------



## Opa Graskop (28. Okt. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die arme Familie obdachlos. Hast hoffentlich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Jetzt wo das garstige Wetter immer näher kommt.



Nee, auf dem Sterbebett hat sie mir noch erzählt, sie ist Witwe und alle Kinder sind aus dem Haus.


----------



## Lion (29. Okt. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Moin.Ich hab ne andere Lösung gefunden.
> Der Filter ist jetzt absolut Ungeziefer sicher
> Schöne Woche euch!



finde ich nicht so gut, Du könntest auch eine kleine Heizung installieren und einen Futterautomaten. 

VG. Léon


----------



## Ida17 (29. Okt. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> Du könntest auch eine kleine Heizung installieren und einen Futterautomaten


Biste jeck? Der undankbaren Fischbrut es auch noch gemütlich machen


Opa Graskop schrieb:


> auf dem Sterbebett hat sie mir noch erzählt, sie ist Witwe und alle Kinder sind aus dem Haus.


und ein schönes Erbe hinterlassen!


----------



## Opa Graskop (14. Nov. 2020)

Moin, 
so, Väterchen Frost kann kommen.
Muss er aber nicht.
  

Die Bewohner sind noch etwas skeptisch


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. Nov. 2020)

Und wieder einmal werd ich ein neues Projekt in Angriff nehmen.
Beim lesen älterer Beiträge hier bin ich auf ein für mich interessantes Thema gestoßen.
Mein Teich bietet auf Grund des Profils kaum Möglichkeiten für Bepflanzung.
Also werd ich einen Klärteich zwischen Filterauslauf und Teich bauen.
Und hier soll er entstehen:
  
Das Bild entstand vor einer Woche.

Inzwischen sieht es schon so aus:
  
Bauen werd ich ihn in Anlehnung an ein paar Beiträgen die Ron in einem Thread vor zirka 2 Jahren geschrieben hat.
Ich werd berichten.

Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Nov. 2020)

Der Rohbau ist fertig.
  
Jetzt geht es ans Folie bestellen. 
Würd sie ja gern noch schnell einbauen. Aber die Temperaturen werden da wohl nicht mit spielen.
  
Und mein Hinkelstein steht auch wieder an seinem Platz.


----------



## PeBo (22. Nov. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Würd sie ja gern noch schnell einbauen. Aber die Temperaturen werden da wohl nicht mit spielen.


Da habe ich einen Tipp für dich:
EPDM Teichfolie lässt sich auch im Winter verlegen. Die sind zwar etwas teurer, aber dafür hochflexibel und extrem langlebig. Mal ein Loch flicken wird allerdings schwierig.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2020)

Habe ich auch einen Tipp :
Bestell gleich 1m Naht Klebeband dazu von der selben Firma, dann hast du gleich in der Not was da. 

Oh du bist aber fix. 
Wie willst du den Einlauf gestalten?
Elegant oder einfach nur mit einem Rohr?


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Peter!
Ja, die hab ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst.
In der Beschreibung steht zwar, bis 15 Grad zu verlegen,
aber ich denke spätestens Weihnachten sind wir wieder bei diesen Temperaturen angekommen...


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Ron!
Danke für den Tip!
Mit deiner Erlaubniss werd ich deinen damaligen Einlauf(Amphore) 1zu1 kopieren
Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2020)

Okay aber dann brauchst du noch ein Gefäß welches das Wasser nach unten leitet und der keinen Boden hat oder viele Löcher .
Im Winter dürfte eigentlich nichts mit dem Gefäß passieren da Innen und außen der Eisdruck gleich ist.
Unten rein und oben raus mit dem Wasser aus deinem Filter.
Falls sich Fadenalgen im dem Pflanzenbecken bilden, nicht entfernen.
Dafür hast du dann keine im Teich.
Willst du jetzt noch bepflanzen, kann man machen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Nov. 2020)

Bei dem Gefäß bin ich noch auf der Suche, aber es wird wohl auch sowas 
Blumentopf ähnliches werden.
Ob ich das dieses Jahr noch bepflanze hängt von der Zeit ab, die ich mir nehme. Und ob ich noch 
irgendwo Pflanzen bekomme.
Nebenbei möcht ich ja auch noch ein wenig Geld verdienen.
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Opa Graskop (27. Nov. 2020)

Hallo, 
die Folie (EPDM, 1mm) iss drin.
  
Wie immer sind es mir zu viele Falten.
  
Wie immer, krieg ich es nicht besser hin.
Morgen werd ich die HOLZ-Konstruktion für die Zwischenebene einbringen.
Mal schauen, ob ich die wirklich unter Wasser gehalten bekomme oder
ob das am Ende eher ein Schwimmsteg wird.

Schönen Abend
Silvio


----------



## Turbo (28. Nov. 2020)

Salü Silvio
Mit der EPDM Folie darfst richtig brutal umgehen. Die dehnt sich bis zu einem Drittel der ursprünglichen Länge. Sie wird sich auch nicht beschweren. 
Jede überschüssige Falte ärgert Dich die nächsten 10 -20 Jahren.
Ist nicht wie bei uns. Wir werden mit dem Alter und den Falten nur noch hübscher. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Opa Graskop (28. Nov. 2020)

Moin zusammen.
Kurzes Update:
Ich hab als erstes heut Morgen das Wasser bis auf 10cm wieder rausgepumpt.
Wer will schon bei 5 Grad über Null mit bloßen Händen im Wasser
rum panschen.
  
Dann noch mal hier und da an der Folie gezottelt. Ist ja wirklich erstaunlich, was EPDM
verträgt. Sogar bei diesen Temperaturen.
Danach waren die Bretter dran.
Zuerst den späteren Einlauf vorbereitet.
   
Durch die eingesetzte 100er KG Rohrmuffe bin ich weiter flexibel 
bei der Gestaltung des Zulaufs.

Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite wurde eine 40er Muffe eingebaut.
Dort können später eventuelle Ablagerungen der unteren Ebene abgesaugt werden.
  
Und schon hieß es wieder Wasser marsch!
Für alle, die jetzt denken: Mensch, der Opa Graskop hat ganz schön was drauf:
*Ich bau das nur nach, die Idee stammt von Ron.
*
Während des Füllens hab ich dann Lavagestein, welches ich noch vom alten Filter 
rumliegen hatte, eingebracht.
Hat aber leider nicht weit gereicht.
* *
In der nächsten Woche kann sich die Folie erst mal setzen.
Bepflanzen werd ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr.
Vielleicht ziehen noch 1-2 Pflanzen aus dem Teich um.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bastle ich demnächst noch an Ein- und Auslauf.
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## samorai (28. Nov. 2020)

He Silvio, das sieht sehr gut aus und gegen Verbesserungen deiner Seits ist nichts einzuwenden. 
like


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Dez. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Bepflanzen werd ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr.


__ Brunnenkresse wächst auch im Winter und Salat kann man da auch noch von machen. Gut ich schmeiß das immer weg, weil es so wuchert.


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Dez. 2020)

Als ich heut Morgen aufgestanden bin, ging mein erster Blick aufs Thermometer.
Boh ey, 1Grad um 8 Uhr, da kannst doch nich am Teich werkeln.
Aber nach einem gemütlichen Frühstück hatte sich die Gradzahl dann schon verdoppelt und so
ging es raus.
Erstmal das Eis, immerhin 1,5cm stark, vorsichtig abgefischt, Wasser abgepumpt und dann die Amphore
samt Einlauf hin drappiert.
 

Als nächstes hab ich die Höhe für den Auslauf mit der Wasserwaage geschätzt und probehalber modelliert.
Und dann gab es einen kurzen Probelauf.
 

Das Ergebniss sah dann... enttäuschend aus.
Der Auslauf muss noch mindestens 3cm tiefer gelegt werden.
Ist dann aber kein Wasserfall mehr sondern eher eine Stromschnelle.
Der Blumentopf scheint das Wasser aus der Amphore nicht schnell genug los zu werden
 

Und den gesamten Teichrand muss ich wohl auch noch etwas höher ziehen...
Aber das Hauptziel ist erstmal erreicht: Auf Grund der Tips hier habe ich noch ein paar Pflanzen eingesetzt.
Die können dann im Frühjahr sofort mit der Entwicklung loslegen.
 
Ich geh jetzt auch in Winterschlaf, bei den Temperaturen schmeckt ja nicht mal das Bier.

Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Plätscher (5. Dez. 2020)

Dafür gibt es auch etwas:
 

Also weiter machen


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Dez. 2020)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es auch etwas:
> Anhang anzeigen 220733
> 
> Also weiter machen


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Silvio!
Stimmt denn der Durchfluss?
Ein 110 ner Rohr kann man aller Hoestens 10 m3 anbieten. 
Wie stark ist deine Pumpe?
Oder den Abfluss tiefer legen. 
Geht das nicht, eventuell ein höheres Gefäß benutzen. 
Du kannst auch ein zweites 110 ner Rohr seitlich anschließen und dann wieder durch das Holz führen.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war der Abfluss ca 4 cm tiefer.


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2020)

Na wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige be......  der bei dem Wetter am Teich bastellt.
Hab mich aber lieber Ist die Abdeckung konzentriert. Teichneubau Werd ich lieber aufs Frühjahr vertagen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Stimmt denn der Durchfluss?
> Ein 110 ner Rohr kann man aller Hoestens 10 m3 anbieten.
> Wie stark ist deine Pumpe?


Also ich hab ne 6000er Pumpe, das müsste passen.



samorai schrieb:


> Oder den Abfluss tiefer legen.
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war der Abfluss ca 4 cm tiefer.


Das mach ich auf jeden Fall,
Wahrscheinlich Weihnachten, wenn wieder 15 Grad Lufttemperatur herrschen.




samorai schrieb:


> Geht das nicht, eventuell ein höheres Gefäß benutzen.
> Du kannst auch ein zweites 110 ner Rohr seitlich anschließen und dann wieder durch das Holz führen.


Das sind auch noch Optionen für das Frühjahr.
Im Augenblick mach ich mir da keine Sorgen. Das wird schon.

Sorgen macht mir eher, das meine Holde meinte:
"Das sieht Sch...e aus!"


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige be......  der bei dem Wetter am Teich bastellt.


Ich hasse Kälte, aber ich hasse auch rumliegende Arbeit



troll20 schrieb:


> Teichneubau Werd ich lieber aufs Frühjahr vertagen.


Na, da hoffe ich aber auf ne Doku hier im Forum!
Und ich komm dann auch zur Abnahme. Fahr ja sowieso täglich fast an deiner Haustür vorbei!


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2020)

Naja Baustellen ziehen sich bei mir eh immer.
Gibt ja immer schöne Gründe um zu trödeln.
Insbesondere solche mit höherer Gewalt, wie Bauamt usw.
Termine sind also eher für's Papier und nicht für mich Privat.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Dez. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Sorgen macht mir eher, das meine Holde meinte:
> "Das sieht Sch...e aus!"



Sowas ignoriert man einfach.


----------



## DbSam (5. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ein 110 ner Rohr kann man aller Hoestens 10 m3 anbieten.


Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben wollen, da bekommt man auch locker mehr durch ...



Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Sorgen macht mir eher, das meine Holde meinte:
> "Das sieht Sch...e aus!"





trampelkraut schrieb:


> Sowas ignoriert man einfach.


lol
Der war gut.
Sag das mal dem Mann meiner Frau, der kapiert das nicht, bzw. lässt sich immer breit schlagen.
Und das gleich zweimal: Erst von meiner Frau und dann von der Arbeit.

Ansonsten:
Na ja, ein bissel muss ich der Oma G. recht geben.
Im Moment sieht es noch so aus wie es halt aussieht, wenn man einem GWS-Installateur ein Stück Rohr zum installieren in die Hand drückt. 

Ich würde dann zu meiner Frau sagen, dass sie sich vielleicht einen Designer besorgen sollte, welcher die grüne Kiste und die grauen Rohre versteckt.
Wie ich meine Frau so kenne, würde sie dann sofort den Mann von meiner Frau damit beauftragen.
Und die arme Socke muss dann alles umbauen und versuchen, das Machwerk halbwegs ansehenswert zu gestalten ... 

Vielleicht doch besser ignorieren?


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Dez. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ansonsten:
> Na ja, ein bissel muss ich der Oma G. recht geben.


*Oma* G.? *Oma*?  Bist du des Teufels? Wenn sie das liest!Stimmt zwar, aber Oma dürfen nur die Enkel zu ihr sagen.



DbSam schrieb:


> Im Moment sieht es noch so aus wie es halt aussieht, wenn man einem GWS-Installateur ein Stück Rohr zum installieren in die Hand drückt.






DbSam schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt zu meiner Frau sagen, dass sie sich vielleicht einen Designer besorgen sollte, welcher die grüne Kiste und die grauen Rohre versteckt.
> Und wie ich meine Frau kenne, würde sie dann den Mann von meiner Frau beauftragen.
> Und die arme Socke muss dann alles umbauen und versuchen, das Machwerk halbwegs ansehenswert zu gestalten ...


Brauch ich nicht, im Juni werden die Pflanzen so hoch stehen, dass man nicht mal mehr die Amphore und schon garnicht die Rohre sieht.


----------



## DbSam (5. Dez. 2020)

Na ja, ist doch eigentlich einfach: Die Frau vom Opa Graskop ist die Oma G.
Ich weiß doch nicht, dass Du Dich mit jungen Hühnern umgibst. lol



Opa Graskop schrieb:


> im Juni werden die Pflanzen so hoch stehen, das[s] man nicht mal mehr die Amphore und schon gar nicht die Rohre sieht.



Hhhhhmmmm, und warum baust Du dann die Amphore ein?


VG Carsten


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Dez. 2020)

Die ist der Eye-Catcher bis Ende Mai.


----------



## DbSam (5. Dez. 2020)

Hhhhmmm, den Bildern nach zu urteilen, würde ich das eher Zwischenstand oder Test nennen.  

VG Carsten

PS:
Schau Dir das morgen nochmal im Tageslicht und mit 24 Stunden Abstand an.

PPS:
Ich™ würde:

am Filterauslauf einen Abzweig installieren.
Der Hauptteil des Wassers wird per intelligent verlegtem Rohr in den Teich geführt.
Am Abzweig wird ein einzölliger Schlauch installiert.
Die Amphore wird an dem gewünschten Platz in einem dem Zweck entsprechenden und optisch schönen Neigungswinkel installiert.
Den Auflagepunkt markieren/merken.
Dann noch mal die Amphore entnehmen und beim Auflagepunkt ein Loch für den Schlauch bohren.
Schlauch einstecken, bissel abdichten, Amphore installieren
fertsch
Die Wassermenge kann man über drehen des Abzweiges regulieren, falls es zu laut plätschern sollte ...
Irgendwie so in der Richtung ...


----------



## Turbo (6. Dez. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Der Hauptteil des Wassers wird per intelligent verlegtem Rohr in den Teich geführt


Hmm...  muss jetzt der Rohrverleger intelligent sein, oder reicht es, wenn das Rohr einen entsprechend hohen IQ hat?

 

Mit solchen Ventilen kannst das Wasser für deine Amphore schön dosieren.


----------



## DbSam (6. Dez. 2020)

Bissel klein für einen Auslauf, oder?
lol


Ich rede von dem Stück HT-Rohr dieser Konstruktion:
 

VG Carsten

PS:



Turbo schrieb:


> Hmm... muss jetzt der Rohrverleger intelligent sein, oder reicht es, wenn das Rohr einen entsprechend hohen IQ hat?


Das fragst Du mich?
Man kann es auch umformulieren:
Wenn der IQ des HT-Rohres höher als der vom Rohrverleger ist, dann wird das nichts. 

PPS:
Eben oben nochmal nachgelesen ...
Kann an meiner Formulierung momentan nichts falsches erkennen. Dass sie besser sein könnte, das streite ich nicht ab. 
Da geh ich jetzt besser zu Bett, muss ich morgen nochmal reinschauen.


----------



## Turbo (6. Dez. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn der IQ des HT-Rohres höher als der vom Rohrverleger ist, dann wird das nichts.



hehe5


----------



## jolantha (6. Dez. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Das sieht Sch...e aus!"


Stimme ich ihr zu 
Frauen haben da wohl doch einen anderen Blickwinkel ( oder einen besseren Geschmack )


----------



## troll20 (6. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Stimme ich ihr zu
> Frauen haben da wohl doch einen anderen Blickwinkel ( oder einen besseren Geschmack )


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Dez. 2020)

Die ganzen Filteranlagen sehen scheissssse aus.
Wenn die irgendwo in der Gegend rum stehen.

Ich habe mir einige Bruchsteine besorgt und da drum rumm eine Art Trockenmauer aufgestellt....bis auf höhe Deckel.
Auch nicht der ganz große Gewinn aber besser als diese Plastikkiste im Garten am Teich.
Rohre kann man ggf auch mit Steinen abdecken.

Trocken aud einander gestapelt hat es irgendwas von einem Steinhaufen.

Sollte ich mal Rentner werden, versuche im mich mal an diesen Kunstfelsen.

Hann doch ach nicht zu schwerr sein sowas zu bauen.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tDf4x6N9-Y_

oder so.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7CQfKG7dvE_


----------



## Opa Graskop (6. Dez. 2020)

Oh Ha, das ist hier aber eine strenge Jury!
Ihr seit ja genau so ungeduldig wie meine Frau.
Man beurteilt doch ein halb unfertiges Produkt nicht nach Schönheit!
Aber zu euer aller Beruhigung:
Das war in erster Linie ein Test um die Wasserhöhen zu ermitteln.
So viel Spielraum hab ich da nicht. Und wie wichtig das war hat sich ja gezeigt.
Trotzdem schon mal Danke für die Tips!
Aber wie schon mal geschrieben, jetzt ist erst mal Pause.

Ich hab heut das Material für mein Winterprojekt geholt.
 
Und nein, das ist kein Brennholz!
Einen schönen 2. Advent euch allen.
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Dez. 2020)

Aha, du willst Zahnstocher schnitzen.


----------



## Turbo (8. Dez. 2020)

Das gibt bestimmt eine verschiebbare Sichtschutzwand. Die kann Silvio je nach Blickrichtung seiner besseren Hälfte vor den hässlichen Filter schieben und gut ist.


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Dez. 2020)

Der war gut!!


----------



## PeBo (8. Dez. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich hab heut das Material für mein Winterprojekt geholt.


Hallo Silvio, die Auflösung deines Adventsrätsels würde uns schon interessieren. Gerne auch als Fotodokumentation!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Peter, mit "Sichtschutzwand" liegt der Patrik schon richtig.
Aber nicht beweglich und auch nicht um meiner Frau die Sicht auf den Filter zu ersparen.
Es geht darum, mir und jedem, der mein Grundstück betritt, den Anblick auf das Gehöft meines Nachbarn zu ersparen.
Der ist nämlich Messi.  Aber Fussball spielen kann er nicht.
Ich werd berichten.
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Turbo (8. Dez. 2020)




----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2020)

Ist ja wie bei den alten Römern.


----------



## Turbo (9. Dez. 2020)

Salü Silvio

Kann gut mit Dir mitfühlen. Hatte auch einen Messi Nachbar. 
Aber glücklicherweise ist er ausgewandert. 
Musst es immer positiv sehen. Kannst deinen ganzen Müll über den Zaun schmeissen. Das __ merk keiner. 
Wünsche Dir viel Kraft. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Opa Graskop (9. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ist ja wie bei den alten Römern.



Hallo,
der alte Zaun steht schon 25 Jahre lang und muss unbedingt erneuert werden.
na und eigentlich soll er eher an ein amerikanisches Fort erinnern.
 
An manchen lauen Abenden bei einem kühlen Bier am Teich stell ich mir vor, das hinter
dem Zaun Indianer wohnen und nicht der böse Müllmann.
 

Jedenfalls hab ich heut die ersten neuen Stämme geschält.
Keine so tolle Arbeit und nicht besonders Rücken freundlich.
 

So hab ich zwischendurch noch mal mit den Wasserhöhen am Teich rum probiert.
Ich hab auch ein Rohr gefunden, dass einen höheren IQ hat als ich.
Die HT-Rohre sind alle doof.
Ich hab aber ein schlaues KG-Rohr gefunden.
 
 Ich finde, jetzt kommt auch viel besser zur Geltung das hier ein GWS-Installateur
am Werk war.

Grüße
Silvio


----------



## troll20 (9. Dez. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich finde, jetzt kommt auch viel besser zur Geltung das hier ein GWS-Installateur
> am Werk war.


Dit gloob ick nich, denn der müsste ja am hellen Tag arbeiten bis es schon lange wieder dunkel ist


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> das hinter
> dem Zaun Indianer wohnen



Vielleicht solltest du Umbenennen in 'Opa Wayne' .
Sind deine Indianer friedlich oder steht neben dem Bier die Winchester 

Verkoken geht auch, dann faulen sie nicht in der Erde.


----------



## Opa Graskop (9. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du Umbenennen in 'Opa Wayne'


Neeeeeeeee,
ich war schon immer Indianer:
 ( Bild aus meinem Wohnzimmer)
Also wenn schon, dann Sitting Bull



samorai schrieb:


> Verkoken geht auch, dann faulen sie nicht in der Erde.


Brauch ich nicht, die werden an einem Gerüst aus 100er
Doppel-T Trägern geschraubt.(ein Relikt aus Vorwende-Zeiten)


----------



## jolantha (10. Dez. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich hab aber ein schlaues KG-Rohr gefunden.


Wenn Du das jetzt noch grün anstreichst, dann passt es perfekt .


----------



## Turbo (11. Dez. 2020)

Silvio
Bitte Fotodoku einstellen über den Fortschritt an deinem Fort-Zaun, der den bösen Müllmann aussperrt.
Nicht vergessen ein Foto der hübschen Therapeutin. Die den durch die Arbeit verbogenenen Rücken wieder gerade biegt.
Es sieht sofort viel besser aus mit dem intelligenten KG Rohr. Den Unterschied merkt man. Ist halt ein schlaues Rohr. Den Filter achtet man kaum mehr. Mit der neu geschälten, strahlenden Pallisade sieht man den bestimmt nur noch wenn man ihn sucht.  
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## DbSam (11. Dez. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Rohr gefunden, dass einen höheren IQ hat als ich.




VG Carsten
lol

PS:
Na ja, die Bemerkung mit "intelligent verlegen" bezog sich eher auf eine im Teichbereich relativ unsichtbare Verlegung ...
Und dabei ebenso auf die Vermeidung von evtl. auftretenden unschönen und störenden Geräuschen. 

PPS:





Opa Graskop schrieb:


> der alte Zaun steht schon 25 Jahre lang und muss unbedingt erneuert werden.


Da bin ich auch auf die Fotos gespannt ...


----------



## Turbo (11. Dez. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Na ja, die Bemerkung mit "intelligent verlegen" bezog sich eher auf eine im Teichbereich relativ unsichtbare Verlegung ...
> Und dabei ebenso auf die Vermeidung von evtl. auftretenden unschönen und störenden Geräuschen.



@Carsten  Das war sicher allen klar. Konnte mich nur nicht zurückhalten. Sorry


----------



## Knipser (12. Dez. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeee,
> ich war schon immer Indianer:
> Anhang anzeigen 220788( Bild aus meinem Wohnzimmer)
> Also wenn schon, dann Sitting Bull
> ...


Hallo Opa Graskop!
Wenn das Bären sind, pass auf deine Lachse im See auf - nehme deine Büchse u. schieß - 2m daneben reicht. Die kommen nie wieder, oder Du liebst sie und lässt sie gewähren.  Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (12. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Opa Graskop!
> Wenn das Bären sind, pass auf deine Lachse im See auf - nehme deine Büchse u. schieß - 2m daneben reicht. Die kommen nie wieder, oder Du liebst sie und lässt sie gewähren.  Willi



Moin!
Keine Gefahr für Lachse und Koi.
Das sind Mama und Tochter Grizzlybär aufgenommen bei meinem letzten Besuch
im Yellowstone-NP, also weit weg vom heimischen Teich.
Aber wenn ich wählen könnte welches Tier auf meinem Grundstück zu Hause sein darf....
Eindeutig Bär.


Ansonsten geht die Sache mit dem Zaun sehr schleppend voran.
  
Das Alter vom Opa G. fordert ständig seinen Tribut bzw. Pausen.



Turbo schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen ein Foto der hübschen Therapeutin. Die den durch die Arbeit verbogenenen Rücken wieder gerade biegt.


Das muss ich leider schuldig bleiben.
Aus Mangel an einer "hübschen" Therapeutin die mich freiwillig massiert habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit nen Massagesessel gekauft.
Und der ist nicht besonders fotogen.


----------



## jolantha (14. Dez. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ansonsten geht die Sache mit dem Zaun sehr schleppend voran.


Das sieht aus, wie Zahnstocher für Riesen


----------



## Knipser (16. Dez. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Aha, du willst Zahnstocher schnitzen.


Der will sin Fort erweitern um den Bären die Sicht zu nehmen und das Schissen einstellen.  Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Dez. 2020)

Moin,
ich konnte dem wunderbaren Wetter (4 Grad und Nieselregen) heute
nicht widerstehen und hab noch ein paar Zahnstocher befestigt.
  
  

Die Alten haben nach 25 Jahren wirklich ausgedient.
  
  
Die taugen nicht mal mehr als Brennholz,
nur noch für den Kompost.
Wenn die Neuen wieder 25 Jahre halten, reicht das.
Dann liege ich wahrscheinlich auf dem Kompost und der Zaun ist mir egal.lol

Euch allen Schöne Weihnachten!
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Jan. 2021)

Moin!
Da ja nun der Frühling unaufhaltsam bei uns Einzug hält,
hab ich heut blau gemacht und mich mal wieder dem Filterteich gewidmet.
Erst mal wurde der ganze Filter um 90 Grad gedreht.
Dadurch ist die Verrohrung weniger und leichter zu verstecken.
Dann hab ich den Filter 3cm höher gelegt.
Jetzt passt das mit dem Auslauf.
   

Dann das Ganze mit den Pflastersteinen verkleidert
und schon sieht es etwas vernünftiger aus.

   

Na mal sehen ob das so bleibt oder mir bis zum Frühjahr
noch was einfällt. Ein paar Pflanzen inner- und außerhalb
des Wasser`s werden auf jeden Fall noch dazu kommen.

Schönes Wochenende
Silvio


----------



## samorai (22. Jan. 2021)

Sieht gut aus  Silvio!
Deiner Arbeit Lohn wird sich in der nächsten Saison zeigen, davon bin ich fest überzeugt.
Wenn sich oben ein paar Algen mit der Zeit bilden, keine Sorge die werden nicht in dein Teich übertragen, sehe es als positives Zeichen, denn die Algen helfen auch in der Bio. 
Die Algen entstehen nur weil der Filter mit Lichteinfall verbunden ist.


----------



## samorai (22. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Silvio, ich habe noch was dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Jan. 2021)

Verdammt, ein ungebetener Gast!
    
Hab ihn Jahre lang hier nicht gesehen.
Nach einer halben Stunde ableuchten ist er wieder davon geflogen.
Da ich ihn noch nie direkt am Teich gesehen habe, hoffe ich,
daß das Gelände für eine Landung ungeeignet ist.


----------



## PeBo (24. Jan. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Verdammt, ein ungebetener Gast!


Trotzdem schönes Foto Silvio. 

Ich hoffe für dich, dass er wirklich keinen Landeplatz am Teich findet.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Jan. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für dich, dass er wirklich keinen Landeplatz am Teich findet.
> 
> Gruß Peter


Ich hoffe das vor allem für meine Fische
Gruß Silvio


----------



## Opa Graskop (20. Feb. 2021)

Ein Hallo in die Runde! 
Bei frühlingshaftem Wetter heut konnt ich nicht widerstehen und hab den Filter in Betrieb genommen.
Die Pumpe hab ich erstmal nur provisorisch in den Teich geworfen.
Ich hoffe das Eis ist bis nächste Woche verschwunden, Im Moment ist es noch 5 bis 6cm stark.
  
So hab ich den neuen Center Vortex C20 bestückt:
  
In meinem Tonnenfilter hatte ich Lavagestein, dass hab ich jetzt durch 12er __ HEL-X (ruhend) ersetzt.
Der Gedanke dahinter war die größere Besiedlungsfläche.
Inzwischen hab ich viel über dieses Material gelesen und bin mir garnicht mehr so sicher ob 
dieser Schritt richtig war. Was meinen die Fachleute dazu?
In der ersten HEL-X Kammer hab ich so `ne 5cm kleine Sprudelkugel auf dem Boden.
Reicht das als Sauerstoffeintrag? Hinter dem Filter läuft das Wasser in einen kleinen Pflanzenfilter.
Sollte da auch Sauerstoff zugeführt werden?

Grüsse
Silvio


----------



## troll20 (20. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Silvio, ich glaube euer Aktionismus könnte noch etwas zu früh sein.
Der Winter könnte nochmals zurück kommen


----------



## Opa Graskop (20. Feb. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Der Winter könnte nochmals zurück kommen


NIIIIIEEEEEEEEEMMMMAAAAAALLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber im Ernst die nächsten 10 Tage sieht die Vorhersage gut aus.
Und danach? 2 3 Tage Dauerfrost verträgt die Anlage.......glaub ich


----------



## samorai (20. Feb. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Sollte da auch Sauerstoff zugeführt werden?



Nein die Amphore bringt als freier Wasserfall genug CO2 mit ein.
Wenn das Eis noch nicht verschwunden ist, ist es noch zu früh. 
Bakterien und Pflanzen fangen erst um die 14° an.
Ab 8° habe ich früher den Teich /Filter wieder angeworfen, jetzt mit der Abdeckung geht es früher.


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. Feb. 2021)

Moin, hab mir jetzt auch einen Wassertest zugelegt und heute 3 Stunden 
damit rumgespielt.
Hier die Werte: 
PH:   7,5
GH:   12
KH:   7,5
NH3, NO2, NO3, PO4 und CU ohne sichtbare Färbung.
Fe: 0,2mg
Ist nichts Auffälliges dabei, oder?

Danach hab ich ne Stunde dem Frühling beim Ankommen zugesehen.
      
Und sehr langsam wird auch das Eis weniger.


----------



## Opa Graskop (27. März 2021)

So, heut hab ich die alten Zahnstocher verladen.
  
Entsorgung ist nicht ganz billig,
aber dafür gab es die Rückenschmerzen
gratis dazu.


----------



## Turbo (27. März 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> aber dafür gab es die Rückenschmerzen
> gratis dazu.


Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. März 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> So, heut hab ich die alten Zahnstocher verladen.
> Entsorgung ist nicht ganz billig,aber dafür gab es die Rückenschmerzengratis dazu.



Hast du wirklich keinen gefunden der die Zahnstocher verheizen wollte?


----------



## Opa Graskop (27. März 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hast du wirklich keinen gefunden der die Zahnstocher verheizen wollte?



Das kannst nicht verheizen, da steht nur noch Holz drauf, ist aber keins mehr drin.
Das Zeug besteht nur aus Schimmel, Pilzen, Wasser und ein paar Jugendsünden (giftige Holzerhaltungsmittel, die ich vor vielen
Jahren aufgebracht habe).


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Apr. 2021)

Hallo in die Runde!
Da sich der Frühling ja immer noch nicht blicken lässt hab ich mir noch
ne kleine Bastelarbeit für Drinnen gesucht.
Ich lese mich die letzten Tage ein wenig in das Thema Aquakultur ein und
will da mal a bissle rum probieren.
Also hab ich mir ne Styrodurplatte zugeschnitten und ein paar Löcher
reingeschmolzen.
 
Dann ein paar Hanffäden durchgezogen
 
In die Löcher noch ein wenig Kokosmatte gesteckt und fertig ist die Salatinsel.
 
Wenn denn die Temperaturen steigen kommt Samen drauf
und dann warte ich mal ab ob sich Grünes zeigt.
Ach ja, für die Ästhetiker unter euch: Die Platte wird noch mit ner
intelligenten Kokosmatte abgedeckt.

Außerdem habt ihr mich hier mit euren Sumpfbeetgeschichten angefixt und
da hatte ich am Nachmittag auch noch etwas rumgespielt.
Auch da probier ich erstmal.
Diese kleine Ecke hab ich dafür auserkoren.
 
Hier liegt schon ein Rest Folie drin.
Als Nächstes hab ich noch herumliegende 50er HT-Rohre zusammengesucht
 
und kaputt gebohrt
 
Anschließend zusammen mit ein paar Kieselsteine in die Grube
 
und mit Torf aufgefüllt.
Zum Schluss noch Wasser ins Rohr
  und nun kann das Ganze erstmal ruhen.
Wenn die Temps etwas höher sind wird bepflanzt.
Mal sehen ob das funzt.
Dann will ich hier noch kurz einen Gewächshausfund präsentieren:
 
Eine __ Knoblauchkröte (Danke André)

LG
Silvio


----------



## Opa Graskop (17. Apr. 2021)

Moin,
bei wunderschönem Wetter heut (12 Grad und kein Regen, aber man wird ja bescheiden in diesem April)
hab ich die Salatinsel und das Moorbeet aufgehübscht.
  
  
Da ich noch ein wenig von allem übrig hatte hab ich noch eine schwimmende Moorinsel kreiert.
Da befinden sich nun die wahrscheinlich nicht winterharten Pflanzen drauf und ich kann sie bei Frost reinholen.
 

Schönes WE Allen


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2021)

Gefällt mir, Deine Moorinsel, gute Idee 
Könnte man direkt nachbauen , wenn einem der Rest des Gartens mal Zeit über läßt.


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Apr. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, Deine Moorinsel, gute Idee


Na ja, ist nicht meine Idee. Da gibts einige gute Clips auf YT.
Und bei 100m² Garten inkl. Teich bleibt Zeit für solche Spielereien.


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Apr. 2021)

Da immer noch kein "Teich genießen Wetter" ist hab ich mir in der Werkstatt
eine Wasserstands-Anzeige für das Moorbeet gebastelt.
Über Sinn oder Unsinn kann man diskutieren, aber es war ein netter Zeitvertreib.
  
  

Beim Funktionstest viel mir dann auf, daß mein Großer die Salatinsel voll ins Herz geschlossen hat und 
und nur noch darunter chillt.
  
Konkurrenz wird vertrieben.


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Apr. 2021)

Moin, es ist immer noch kein Wetter um den Teich zu genießen.
Also habe ich wieder ein wenig herum optimiert.
Dieses Mal ist ein eigener Wasseranschluss für den Teich dabei heraus gekommen.
Alles bis auf das Zapfventil aus Restmaterialien gebastelt die noch in Garage und Werkstatt schlummerten.
 

Und hier noch eine Gesamtansicht, auf der man erkennt,
daß die Fadenalgen wissen wo sie hin gehören und wohin nicht.
 
Im Pflanzenteich sind sie überall, bei den Fischies sind 0.
Warum?


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2021)

So muss es sein Silvio.


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. Mai 2021)

Moin!
Hab mich jetzt entschlossen, ein wenig mit nem Skimmer zu experimentieren.
  
Der Skimmer funktioniert top. Hab ihn an eine seperate Pumpe angeschlossen
und los gings. Nach 10min war die Oberfläche sauber, aaaaaaaaaaaber!
Schon zeigt sich das ich den Filter vor einem halben Jahr zu klein gewählt habe.
Bin gerade richtig sauer, wieder mal am falschen Ende gespart.
 

Eins kann ich euch sagen, wenn ich noch mal 20 Jahre jünger wär und das heutige Wissen hätt,
würde ich nen richtigen Teich mit nem richtigen Filter bauen.

Aber nu werd ich versuchen über ein 3-Wegeventil die Durchflussmenge zu regeln.....
Schöne Pfingsten!
Silvio


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Mai 2021)

Moin, mal ein kleines Update meiner Pflanzversuche.
Die Salatinsel:
Die Samen sind nicht aufgegangen, also starten wir einen 2. Versuch
mit zarten Pflänzchen, aber die sehen auch recht trostlos aus.
 

Die Versuche mit den Carnivoren liefen anfangs schlecht, da sie,
kaum ausgepflanzt, ein paar frostige Nächte zu überstehen hatten.
aber jetzt erholen sie sich langsam.
Da hatte ich nicht mehr mit gerechnet und schon etwas nachgekauft.
   

Vor 3 Wochen hab ich einen Ast, den ich im Winter vom
Pflaumenbaum abgeschnitten hab am Teich eingebuddelt.
Er soll dem Eisvogel als Ansitz dienen.
 
Und heute seh ich das:
 
Er schlägt wieder aus.
Hab ich etwa doch nen grünen Daumen?


----------



## Opa Graskop (28. Mai 2021)

Hallo, da ist das Ding
  
Genau genommen sind es 2 Dinge.
Noch genauer genommen sind es auch keine Dinge sondern 2 Fische.
    
Willkommen Tsu und Nami!

Nee, Quatsch.
Fische bekommen bei mir keine Namen.
Das sind 2 Butterfly.
Okay, 20- 25cm lang sind Auslegungssache,
ich hatte gedacht die 10cm Schwanzflosse zählt nicht mit
Aber egal, sie sind gut drauf und erkunden schon ihre neue Heimat.


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2021)

Oh, das ist aber lieb von dir das du neues Reiherfutter in deinen Teich setzt.
Da wird er sich bestimmt freuen.
Ich schicke ihn gleich mal rüber


----------



## Opa Graskop (28. Mai 2021)

Dazu fällt mir nur ein:
und das


----------



## Ida17 (31. Mai 2021)

Psst, René
der Silvio war so nett und hat die Box direkt weiter versendet, nämlich ins schöne Ruhrgebiet


----------



## DbSam (31. Mai 2021)

Hihi, Ida ... 
Mach mal die Box auf, Du wirst Dich wundern.

Da sind nur die restlichen eingefangenen kleinen Vollfrostidas drin. lol
Bitte sorgsam und für lange Zeit wegsperren.


VG Carsten


----------



## Opa Graskop (31. Mai 2021)

Carsten, warum schreibst du in meinen Fred deine Temperaturen?
Ich hab doch selber welche.


----------



## DbSam (31. Mai 2021)

Wo? 
Du musst Dich täuschen ... lol


----------



## Ida17 (31. Mai 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Da sind nur die restlichen eingefangenen kleinen Vollfrostidas drin.


Ich kann ja zum Glück die Annahme verweigern  

Aber zurück zum Thema: Hübsche Tiere, Silvio! 
Woher hast Du die bezogen wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Biko (31. Mai 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Willkommen Tsu und Nami!



Silvio, du bist ebenso kreativ bei der Namensgebung, wie ich! Bei mir schwimmen auch ein Flash und ein Gordon, eine Tinker und eine Belle, Batman und Robin sowie Sushi und Maki herum.


So merkt man(n)'s sich leichter! 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Opa Graskop (31. Mai 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wo?
> Du musst Dich täuschen ... lol



Du bist so gemein zu mir!


----------



## Opa Graskop (31. Mai 2021)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Hübsche Tiere, Silvio!
> Woher hast Du die bezogen wenn ich fragen darf?


Danke, frag mal Tante Goggle nach
Teichfischeonline punkt Irgendwas.
War mit dem Ablauf sehr zufrieden.
Wenn meine Holde nicht wär würde ich gleich nochmal 2 bestellen.
Der Händler muss aber ein Mann sein.
Ich glaub nur die übertreiben bei der Größe so sehr.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Der Händler muss aber ein Mann sein.
> Ich glaub nur die übertreiben bei der Größe so sehr.


Neee eine Frau. Die höhren immer .... DAS SIND 20 CM.
Deshalb können die Frauen schlecht schätzen.


----------



## samorai (2. Juni 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Bei mir schwimmen auch ein Flash und ein Gordon, eine Tinker und eine Belle, Batman und Robin sowie Sushi und Maki herum.



Hier schwimmt auch Blinki Bill, der Fuerst, Samurai, Bluwy, Blacki und Goldi.


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Juni 2021)

Der Pflanzenfilter scheint sich auszuzahlen.
Glasklares Wasser.
Danke Ron!


----------



## samorai (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo @Opa Graskop!
Ich habe mich nicht mehr gewagt nach zu fragen, letztes mal war es noch zu kalt.

Ja, der ist klasse da kann sich NG eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. Juni 2021)

Moin!
Nach 12 Tagen Urlaub in der Fremde war ich Gestern sehr gespannt wie es am Teich aussieht.
In dieser Zeit lief nur die Pumpe am Grund, den Skimmer hatte ich ausgeschalten.
Als ich unterwegs ab und zu den Wetterbericht von Berlin und Umgebung las, wurde mir Angst
und Bange.
Aber, alles gut! Ohne Wasserwechsel lag die Temperatur bei 26,8 Grad und den Fischies
gehts wohl ganz gut.
Extrem finde ich die Entwicklung der Pflanzen.
 

   
  
 

Auch im Filterteich schießt alles in die Höhe.
  
  
Die beiden Butterfly haben sich auch eingelebt,
scheinen aber recht unterschiedliche Charaktere zu sein.
Währen der Eine beim Futter haschen immer vorn dabei ist dauert es beim Anderen immer
2-3min bis er seinen Anteil holt.
  

Eine Frage zum Sauerstoffeintrag.
Im Filter gebe ich Sauerstoff in die __ Hel-x Kammer. Dann plätschert
das Wasser aus 3cm Höhe in den Filterteich und danach so:
  
in den Teich. Reicht das auch bei diesen Temperaturen?

Grüße Silvio


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2021)

Hallo Silvio!
Auch wenn es am Tage keine Beeinträchtigungen durch Luft hohlen an der Oberfläche gibt, würde ich auf alle Fälle mal in der Nacht oder in den sehr frühen Morgen Stunden schauen wie die Koi sich verhalten.
Denn Nachts fallen viele Sauerstoff Prozenten aus, wie Biofilm an den Wänden vom Teich, Algen oder UW Pflanzen.
Ohne Photosynthese kein Sauerstoff aus dem pflanzlichen Bereich.
Das würde ich mal checken wenn du dier nicht sicher bist.

Und schön erholt?
Dein Wasser sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. Juni 2021)

Okay, das mach ich gleich Morgen früh mal, obwohl ich noch ne Woche Urlaub hab und Langschläfer bin.
Ich war etwas unsicher, weil einige Fische ab und an das Maul oft hintereinander bewegen.
Aber sie kommen dazu nicht an die Oberfläche. Ich kann nicht mal sagen ob sie das schon immer machen. Aber alles andere Verhalten ist normal.
Gut erholt? Ja, auch wenns ein paar Kilometer auf dem Tacho waren. Aber was tut man nicht alles für's liebe Weib.
Sie wollt halt mal Venedig sehen.
Vielleicht wird es ja am Ende ein Tauschgeschäft und ich darf als Dank den Teich vergrößern.


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich war etwas unsicher, weil einige Fische ab und an das Maul oft hintereinander bewegen.



Erster Gedanke ist Filter reinigen.
Manchmal ist es nur das kleinere Übel.

Ja, ja die "Goe Ga" hat wieder Schuld. 

Mach das Tausch Geschäft!!


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Erster Gedanke ist Filter reinigen.
> Manchmal ist es nur das kleinere Übel.



Heut vormittag erledigt.


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2021)

Schneller Bursche


----------



## troll20 (21. Juni 2021)

Das mit dem Sauerstoff scheint bei dir noch zu passen.
Aber bei


Opa Graskop schrieb:


> 26,8 Grad


würde ich das Futter reduzieren.
Die finden noch genug im Teich.


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. Juni 2021)

Danke auch Dir.
Hab die Temperatur durch TWw Gestern und heute auf um die 25 Grad gesenkt bekommen.
Aber Futter werd ich einschränken.
Ich muss mir sowieso mal das mit der Futtermenge erarbeiten.
Passiert bis jetzt immer Pi mal Daumen.


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2021)

Wenn du nur alle 2 Tage fuetterst ist auch nicht schlimm, die Koi gewöhnen sich recht schnell daran.
Ab Mitte August dann wieder vollen Hub, dann geht die Winter Vorbereitung wieder los.


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
wie versprochen war ich in der Früh kurz am Teich.
Aber es gab keine Auffälligkeiten.
Trotzdem hab ich später dann für Belüftung auch im Teich gesorgt.
  

Futter gabs vorhin nur 2 Kinderhände voll vom Enkel.
Sind auch nur noch 23,4 Grad im Teich.
  

Weil mir dieses "Gejabse" aber keine Ruhe ließ,
war ich heut noch in 2 Zoohandlungen und habe 
Fische beobachtet.
Und im Großen und Ganzen bewegen die alle ihre Mäuler so.
Manche schnell, manche langsam.
Ist mir wohl vorher nicht so aufgefallen.
Scheint also alles gut.
Ach ja,
Wasserwerte hab ich auch noch kontrolliert.
pH 7,5
GH 10
KH 7
NH4 und  NO2  0
PO4 0,1
Eisen 0,1
Kupfer 0

Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Turbo (22. Juni 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Weil mir dieses "Gejabse" aber keine Ruhe ließ,



Silvio
__ Baldrian wirkt Wunder.
Aber nicht für die Fische. Gell


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Juni 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> __ Baldrian wirkt Wunder.



Hast ja Recht.
Aber nach 3 Radeberger ging es auch.


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2021)

Ja das Heimat Bier bringt den Darm und Anus wieder auf zack.


----------



## Turbo (23. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ja das Heimat Bier bringt den Darm und Anus wieder auf zack


Meinst du so?


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2021)

Gut getroffen  Turbo.


----------



## Opa Graskop (11. Juli 2021)

Moin. 
Dafür hab ich dieses Biotop erschaffen.
Einfach nur genießen...
  
Aber der Cheffe ist er(oder sie) inzwischen.
Beäugt jede Tätigkeit skeptisch und räumt seinen Platz unter keinen Umständen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Juli 2021)

Hallo, mal 2 Bilder von den beiden "Neuen".
Sie haben sich nach anfänglicher Schüchternheit gut eingelebt.
Beim Füttern sind sie jetzt immer vorn mit dabei.


----------



## Kolja (19. Juli 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> das Wasser aus 3cm Höhe in den Filterteich und danach so:


Sehr schön, wie das Wasser plätschert. So habe ich mir das für meinen Teich auch vorgestellt.


----------



## Opa Graskop (19. Juli 2021)

Kolja schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wie das Wasser plätschert. So habe ich mir das für meinen Teich auch vorgestellt.


Dankeschön. 
Ist einfach nur eine 5cm starke Natursteinplatte aus dem Baumarkt.
Die Lautstärke darf man aber trotzdem nicht unterschätzen.
Erst seit sie mit __ Moos bewachsen ist, ist es erträglich und ich brauch keine bösen
__ Blicke von den Nachbarn mehr ertragen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (1. Aug. 2021)

Da guck ich doch heut Vormittag in den Teich und zähl nach ob noch alle Fischies da sind,
und was soll ich sagen, es sind 3 zuviel.
Bisher hatte ich immer nur __ Shubunkin-, __ Goldfisch- oder Sonnenbarsch-Nachwuchs im Teich.
Die hatten immer frühestens im 2. Lebensjahr Farbe bekommen.
Die hier sind aber erst 1-2cm groß.
Na mal sehen was das wird.
   
Schönen Sonntag
Silvio


----------



## Turbo (1. Aug. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> und was soll ich sagen, es sind 3 zuviel.


Hast du den Storch den nicht gesehen?


----------



## Knipser (1. Aug. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Da guck ich doch heut Vormittag in den Teich und zähl nach ob noch alle Fischies da sind,
> und was soll ich sagen, es sind 3 zuviel.
> Bisher hatte ich immer nur __ Shubunkin-, __ Goldfisch- oder Sonnenbarsch-Nachwuchs im Teich.
> Die hatten immer frühestens im 2. Lebensjahr Farbe bekommen.
> ...


Ist doch klar man freud sich über jeden Erfolg - bei mir genauso. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Sep. 2021)

Moin,
mal ein kurzes Fazit der bisherigen Teichsaison in Bildern.

.

Februar
 

März 
 

April
 

Mai
 

Juni
 

August
 

Das ganze Jahr über gab es keine Algenprobleme.
Trotzdem hab ich ab und zu versucht etwas herum zu optimieren.
Aber besser als gut geht wohl nicht.
Der Pflanzenfilter läuft und trägt sicher auch
zur Wasserqualität bei.
 

Pflanzenfilter
 

Lediglich einen Schalldämpfer musst ich für 
den häusslichen Frieden einbauen.
 

Ein paar Fischies hab ich an einen Freund abgegeben.
 



Ist da etwa Platz für Neue? ..............Mal sehen.
Immer öfter aber kommen diese Gedanken von wegen Teich vergrößern
und Schwerkraftfilter bauen. Noch kann ich die erfolgreich verdrängen.
Bis bald.
Silvio


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2021)

Ja, auf Schwerkraft umstellen, das ist auch in meinem Hinterkopf verankert.


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Sep. 2021)

@samorai
Aber das würde doch praktisch Neubau eines Teiches bedeuten. 
Oder wie bekommt man den/die BA da rein?
Und den Boden müsste ich ja auch strömungsgünstig umgestalten.
Und die Anlage müsste auch mal 4 bis 6 Wochen funzen ohne das jemand
danach schaut, oder anders gesagt der Teich und die Lebewesen darin müssen
im E-Fall auch mal eine gewisse Zeit ohne Filter auskommen.
Und was mach ich mit den Fischen während des Neubaus?
Fragen über Fragen.........
Hätt ich bloß nie dieses Forum gefunden.


----------



## PeBo (5. Sep. 2021)

Bei mir habe ich ein Zwischending (Halbschwerkraft). Das ist nicht sehr aufwändig zu realisieren und hat den Vorteil, dass keine Pumpe und Schlauch im Teich liegt. Bei einem Defekt kann mir auch nicht der Teich leerlaufen, weil die Pumpe auf -60 liegt.
Die Pumpe ist in einer Pumpenkammer, welche mit dem Bodenablauf mit 110er KG verbunden ist. Obwohl die Pumpe nur auf frostsicherer Tiefe liegt saugt sie über Schwerkraft von der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches. Der Rest der Filterkomponenten ist oberirdisch montiert und das Wasser fließt nach dem Filterausgang wieder in Schwerkraft zurück in den Teich.

Der Vorteil liegt zum einen darin, dass ich im Winter kalt überwintern kann. Meine Filteranlage sauge ich trocken und lege diese still. Die Pumpe kann in der Pumpenkammer verbleiben. Bei reinen Schwerkraftfiltern muss ich im Winter durchlaufen lassen, dadurch stellt sich keine Schichtung im Wasser ein.

Ein weiterer Vorteil liegt darin, dass ich für Reinigungsarbeiten und Service an alle Komponenten oberirdisch herankomme. Ich bin Ü60 und da muss man auch an die Zeit denken, wenn es mir nicht mehr so leicht fällt, die Leiter in den engen unterirdischen Filterkeller zu nehmen.

Einen Nachteil sehe ich darin, dass natürlich etwas mehr Strom für die Pumpe benötigt wird, dafür muss ich die Pumpe aber im Winter nicht laufen lassen und im Winter nicht heizen, was sicher mehr Strom in Summe verbraucht.

Ein Nachteil ist bestimmt auch, dass man die Filteranlage nicht ganz so einfach verstecken kann. Bei mir sitzt diese aber gut versteckt aber gleichzeitig gut erreichbar in einem Unterstand.

Ich werde daran festhalten.

Vielleicht wäre das auch eine Lösung für dich Silvio (oder auch für Ron).

Gruß Peter


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Sep. 2021)

@PeBo 
Das hört sich sehr interessant an!
Wird mit Sicherheit in weitere Überlegungen einfließen.
Danke.


----------



## samorai (6. Sep. 2021)

Hallo @PeBo! 



PeBo schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das auch eine Lösung für dich Silvio (oder auch für Ron).



Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall für das Schwerkraft System. 
Ich habe da gewisse Vorstellungen auch wenn es viel Buddelarbeit bedeutet.


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Sep. 2021)

Hallo @PeBo!
Mir fällt gerade ein, wie hast du das mit dem Skimmer gelöst?
Läuft der extern?
Gruß Silvio


----------



## PeBo (10. Sep. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> wie hast du das mit dem Skimmer gelöst?


Hallo Silvio, den kann man natürlich auch gleich an die Pumpenkammer adaptieren. Bei mir benutze ich aber nur zeitweise einen Schwimmskimmer. Das werde ich aber vielleicht noch mal ändern.

Meine Pumpenkammer besteht übrigens einfach aus zwei miteinander verbundenen Mörtelkübeln. Das war die preiswerteste Art es zu realisieren und hält bis jetzt ohne Probleme. 
Auf dem Bild steht das Teil auf dem Kopf:
Zeige Anhang 202674
Gruß Peter


----------



## BumbleBee (11. Sep. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Meine Pumpenkammer besteht übrigens einfach aus zwei miteinander verbundenen Mörtelkübeln.



Eine geniale Idee!


----------



## Opa Graskop (3. Okt. 2021)

Moin!
Jahrelang hab ich versucht Post-und Spitzhornschnecken im Teich an zusiedeln. Ich bin mehrmals kläglich gescheitert.
Nun scheine ich in diesem Herbst eine Schneckenplage zu bekommen.  
Überall, aber besonders im Filter und im
Pflanzenteich hab ich __ Schnecken nachwuchs und auch "Schneckennachwuchsschleim?"


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Silvio! 
Dieser Umstand zeugt von einer absoluten und gleichmäßigen Teich Biologie her. 
Alle Prozesse der Umwandlung und Entgiftung sind im Gleichgewicht. 

Gratulation


----------



## Turbo (3. Okt. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Nun scheine ich in diesem Herbst eine Schneckenplage zu bekommen


Alles richtig gemacht Silvio.   
Da kann es nicht mehr lange dauern, bis sich dieses prächtige Tier bei dir niederlässt.


----------



## Opa Graskop (3. Okt. 2021)

Vielen Dank euch beiden!
Dabei such ich doch eigentlich nach Gründen den Teich umzubauen.  
Aber wenn das dann wieder 20 Jahre dauert bis Yin und Yang im Gleichgewicht sind.....  

P.S.: Patrik, wer ist denn dieser gut aussehende Kerl?


----------



## Turbo (3. Okt. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> P.S.: Patrik, wer ist denn dieser gut aussehende Kerl?


Na ja....  eigentlich müsste dein Teich dafür etwas tiefer sein.  
 
Wenn das mal kein Grund für einen neuen Teich ist.


----------



## Opa Graskop (3. Okt. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Na ja....  eigentlich müsste dein Teich dafür etwas tiefer sein.
> Wenn das mal kein Grund für einen neuen Teich ist.


Genau, sowas will ich lesen!!


----------



## Opa Graskop (9. Okt. 2021)

Hallo in die Runde!
Heut hab ich mich bei strahlender Sonne aber nur 12 Grad
um den Filterteich gekümmert.
Warum?
Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich da drin 2 Jungfische (__ Shubunkin) entdeckt.
Der Filterteich ist aber nur gute 30cm tief.
Und da dem Ron seine Koi ja der Meinung sind es wird ein harter Winter hab ich
Sorge der Teich friert durch. Also Wasser abgelassen und Fischies gerettet.
Zuerst entdeckte ich 8 von den Minis hier.
 
Quappen hatte ich im Teich schon lange nicht mehr.
Auch da scheint sich der Filterteich positiv auszuwirken.
Dann machte ich mich auf die Suche nach den beiden Fischen.
Am Ende waren es zirka 20 in verschiedenen Größen.
 
Wie die da hinkommen ist mir ein Rätsel.
Ihre Abenteuerreise führte sie vom Teich durch die Pumpe in den
Center Vortex, der bestückt ist mit Bürsten, Japanmatten, __ HEL-X
und Lavagestein, dann über einen Kleinen Wasserfall hinunter unter den Pflanzboden.
Und wie sie es von da nach oben geschafft haben? 
Jedenfalls hatte ich Mitleid und sie durften erst Mal zurück in den Hauptteich.
Bei der Gelegenheit nahm ich gleich mal das Wurzelwerk der Pflanzen in Augenschein.
 
Und wie voraus gesagt, schön weiß und fast ohne Schmodder.
Vom unteren Boden hab ich dann noch zirka 2 Liter Schlamm entfernt.
Und nu iss alles wieder schick.


----------



## Opa Graskop (6. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen!
Der Frühling steht vor der Tür, da wird es Zeit meinen Teich-Thread
wieder zu beleben. Die Fischies haben den Winter ohne Verluste überstanden,
auch wenn im Moment der Teich wieder mit einer Eisschicht überzogen ist.
Mein erstes Projekt hab ich in den letzten 2 Tagen bereits verwirklicht.
Angefixt durch verschiedene Beiträge im Forum hab ich ein kleines Balkonkraftwerk
angeschafft und montiert.
 
Der Sommer darf Einzug halten im brandenburgischem!


----------



## Lion (7. März 2022)

hallo Opa Graskop,
S u p e r
Jeder Quadratmeter an Photovoltaik ist ein Schritt nach vorne und dann
alle zusammengerechnet bringt doch einiges.

 Léon


----------



## Opa Graskop (29. März 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Achtung Silvio!
> Das ist unsere Sandwueste.
> 
> Vor 2 Jahren gab es hier eine kleine Diskussion über die Winter Temperaturen im Teich.
> ...


Danke, das hab ich noch nie gehört.
Und du meinst eine größere Fläche der Tiefzone und eine Tiefe von 1,3m würde in Bezug auf Temperatur nichts bringen?
Bei 1,4m hab ich wahrscheinlich schon Grundwasser. Da würde sich der Humus wohl bald verdichten.



PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Silvio @Opa Graskop , mach das ruhig mit dem Umbau. Dazu beginnt in Kürze die richtige Jahreszeit, also kurz bevor die Vegetation anfängt kräftig durchzustarten.
> 
> Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Halbschwerkraft gemacht. Das heißt, du setzt einen Bodenablauf und gegebenenfalls einen Skimmer und verbindest diese mit KG Rohren DN110 mit einer Pumpenkammer. In diese kannst du dann deine vorhandene Pumpe mit Schlauch hineinlegen und brauchst ansonsten deine Filteranlage nicht verändern.
> 
> ...


Danke Peter,
genau das ist mein Plan.
Du hattest das vor einiger Zeit schon mal vorgestellt und die Idee gefiel mir.
Und wenn ich später mal den Filter doch noch umbauen will(warum auch immer) brauch ich nicht mehr an den Teich ran.

Noch sind das alles Gedankenspiele, aber sie werden konkreter.
Der Zeitplan hängt auch von der pol. Weltlage der nächsten Wochen ab.
Ich hab am Teich einen leeren Mini-Bungalow der vielleicht demnächst für Gäste
gebraucht wird, die nicht freiwillig hier sind.
Da wird dann nicht mehr viel Zeit für anderes bleiben.
How ever, die Idee mit dem Bodenablauf lässt mich nicht mehr los.
Wenn nicht in diesem, dann im nächsten Jahr.



krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe keinen Bodenablauf und möchte auch keinen.
> Wenn du die ganzen Jahre kein Problem mit der Tiefe hattest, warum möchtest du dann tiefer gehen?
> ...



Danke dir an dieser Stelle nochmal!
Was sind deiner Meinung nach die Nachteile eines Bodenablaufes?

Gruß Silvio


----------



## samorai (29. März 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Und du meinst eine größere Fläche der Tiefzone und eine Tiefe von 1,3m würde in Bezug auf Temperatur nichts bringen?


Wenn dann das Grundwasser schon da ist, las es lieber.
Macht bestimmt Schwierigkeiten.
Aber ich bin nicht du.
Ich will nicht zustimmen aber auch nicht abraten. 
Egal wie du dich entscheidest.


----------



## krallowa (30. März 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Danke dir an dieser Stelle nochmal!
> Was sind deiner Meinung nach die Nachteile eines Bodenablaufes?


Ist der an der falschen Stelle angebracht nutzt er wenig, eine Pumpe kann ich in der Lage korrigieren.
Wenn an der Verrohrung oder am Bodenablauf etwas defekt ist, wird es schwierig bis unmöglich etwas zu reparieren.
Die Pumpe zieh ich raus und das Gleiche geschieht mit den Schläuchen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2022)

Wir haben im Erdreich bei ca. 1 m eine Wassertemperatur von ca. 10°C.
Genauer kannst du deinen Erdtemperatur messen, wenn du den Wasserhahn auf drehst. eine Zeit lang laufen läst und dann die Temperatur des Wassers bestimmen. Die ändert sich im Jahresverlauf nur minimal. Somit wird der Teich vom Erdreich minimal im Winter geheizt, wenn diese Erdwärme durch eine Abdeckung/Dämmung nichtwegen kann, stellt sich diese auch im Wasser ein. Eine andere Teichtiefe bringt nix, im bezug zum Aufheizen des Wassers, wenn dieses bewegt wird und immer wieder nach oben die Wärme ab gibt. 

Wird das Wasser aber nicht durch umwälzprozesse vermischt, bringt die Erde da eine eine bestimmte Temperatur ins Wasser. Problem ist das Wasser bei 4 °C am schwersten ist. Somit steigt im Teich Wasser welches durch die Erde erwärmt wird nach oben.....theoretisch. Das kalte Wasser gibt aber natürlich auch seine Kälte an die Erde ab...Somit hat die Erde direkt hinter der Folie Teichtemperatur und die Temperatur steigt dann im weitteren Verlauf ins Erdreich auf die normale Erdtemperarur. Solange das Wasser kälter ist wie die Erdtemperatur.

Der oben angeführte "je lockerer der Boden, je wärmer der Teich" ist der umgekerte Weg. Wasser, welches wärmer ist als Erdtemperatur gibt die Temperatur ans Erdreich ab. Die Geschwindigkeit des Wärmeausgleiches ist abhängig vom Material bzw. von seiner Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Je mehr Luft im Boden desto schlechter ist die Wärmeleitfähigkeit. 
Das "je lockerer der Boden, je wärmer der Teich" gilt aber nur in dem Temperaturbereich oberhalb der Erdwärme bzw. wenn der Teich geheizt wird.
Theoretisch kann/sollte jeder der den Teich extern Wärme zuführen möchte, den ganzen Teich mit einem passendem Material am Grund dämmen. Damit die zugeführte Energie nicht so schnell in den Boden abfließt.

Wärmeleitfähigkeit kennt jeder. Sonst steck mal einen Holzlöffel und einen Metalllöffel in kochendes Wasser und halte die ein bisschen drinne fest.


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Apr. 2022)

Danke Totto für die interessanten Ausführungen.
Ich will in den nächsten Wochen einen neuen Brunnen bohren.
Dabei werde ich dann mal in verschiedenen Tiefen die Temperatur messen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Juli 2022)

Moin, hier schreibt gerade ein ratloser Opa.
Ich hab meinen Teich 14 Tage allein gelassen. Nicht zum ersten Mal.
Ging bis jetzt immer gut.
Dieses Mal sieht er so aus: 
Da ist der Opa gestern 13 Stunde Auto gefahren um um Punkt 21 Uhr in Schlüpper in den Teich zu kriechen und das hier raus zu holen:
 
Wo kommen die Nährstoffe dafür her?
Kein Schlamm im gesamten Filter und im Teich. In 14 Tagen nur 6 Kinderhände Futter rein geworfen.(ohne Hände)
Regen kann nichts reingespült haben.
Wasserwerte sind 1a. UV-Lampe läuft(3 Monate alt) Tiere fühlen sich wohl. Unzählige __ Schnecken, __ Frösche, __ Libellen und 2 Ringelnattern zeugen davon.
  Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich ansetzen kann?
LG
Silvio


----------



## Turbo (2. Juli 2022)

Salü Silvio

Würde da nicht in blinde Aktion verfallen.
Es war sehr warm. Einfach ideal für Algen.
Spendiere dir eine Bio Algenmaske und gut ist.
Fühlst dich danach bestimmt mindestens zehn Jahre jünger.


----------



## troll20 (2. Juli 2022)

Wie sehen denn die Wasserwerte von Teich und Nachfüllwasser aus?


----------



## samorai (2. Juli 2022)

Denke auch das ein großer TWW angesagt ist.


----------



## Turbo (2. Juli 2022)

Salü Silvio

Habe grad deine PV-Anlage bestaunt. Hübsche Module.  
Hast du die Befestigungsschrauben einfach durch die Dachpappe in die Dachkonstruktion verschraubt?

Dann solltest das schleunigst ändern.
Oder wie wurde das dauerhaft abgedichtet?


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Juli 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Salü Silvio
> Hast du die Befestigungsschrauben einfach durch die Dachpappe in die Dachkonstruktion verschraubt?


Ja, aber ich hab unten Blechnäpfe unter gehangen.  Kann nichts passieren.
Nee, im Ernst:
Das sind Edelstahlschrauben.
Hab Löcher bis in die darunterliegenen Balken gebohrt. Mit Druckluft ausgepustet. Bitumenmasse rein ins Bohrloch, auch großflächig außen herum unter die Winkel und dann verschraubt. Bitumenmasse ist also unter den Profilen dauerhaft verquetscht. Ich hoffe das hält dicht.  
Ich weiß, ein Profi hätte anders gearbeitet.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 2. Juli 2022

So, hab jetzt nochmal die Teich Wasserwerte gemessen.
Ich sag euch was: Ich muss wohl ins Altersheim oder besser in die Nerfenheilanstalt. Scheint, ich hab den Phospat-Test mehrmals falsch ausgeführt. Jetziger Wert(2x geprüft):
*10mg pro Liter*
Ich glaub*,* das ist die Ursache.


----------



## Turbo (2. Juli 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das hält dicht.


Ok…. Dann hoffe ich das auch. 

—

Hast wohl besonders saubere Fische.
Musst ihnen ein anderes Duschmittel bereitstellen.
zB das….








						Sea to Summit Trek & Travel Liquid online kaufen | Berg-freunde.ch
					

Sea to Summit - Trek & Travel Liquid ➽ Versandkostenfrei ab 100 CHF  - Jetzt online kaufen! ✓ Versand in 24h ✓ 100 Tage Rückgabe ✓ Beratung durch Experten




					www.berg-freunde.ch
				



 Phosphat frei…

Aber pass auf….  Keine Antischuppen Produkte….


----------



## troll20 (2. Juli 2022)

Na ja, eine Richtung aber die Ursache noch nicht. Denn woher kommt das Phosphat? Leitungswasser? Wie sind die anderen Werte die Algen und Pflanzen mögen?


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Juli 2022)

Interessante Frage. Reinlaufen kann da nix.
 

Regenwasser leite ich nicht ein. Ich fülle mit Brunnenwasser auf.  Das  hatte letztes Jahr glaube 4mg/l (wenn ich denn damals richtig gemessen hab  )
Heute hatt es einen Wert von 0,25mg/l
(Gerade 2x gemessen)
Ich mach jetzt n großen WW und halte die Füße still wie von euch empfohlen.
Eisen ist im nicht messbaren Bereich.
Ph 7,5
GH 12
KH 4
NH4 0
NO2 0
NO3 0
Sauerstoff 9


----------



## Turbo (2. Juli 2022)

Phosphat wird teilweise von den Wasserwerken zum Schutz der Leitungen dem Wasser beigemischt.
Mache doch da mal den Test.


----------



## troll20 (2. Juli 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Phosphat wird teilweise von den Wasserwerken zum Schutz der Leitungen dem Wasser beigemischt.
> Mache doch da mal den Test.


Aber wenn er Brunnenwasser nimmt


----------



## Turbo (2. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber wenn er Brunnenwasser nimmt


Hmmm….  Doch duschverrückte Fische….


Vielleicht ist auch was reingefallen, was nicht reinfallen sollte.

zB. so.
Wir kippen unsere Essensreste auf den offenen Kompost.
Unsere drei Krähen holen diese, kaum ist es auf dem Kompost.

Letzthin fliegt eine mit dem Schnabel voller Teigwaren über das Dach.
Drei Bussarde jagen die Krähe, bis diese alle Teigwaren fallen lässt.
Dies mehrmals.

Ein Teil der Teigwaren sind im Teich gelandet. Ein Teil auf der Quartierstrasse.
Dort wurden diese von den Bussarden im Flug abgeholt.

Nichts ist unmöglich.

Noch eine Woche später habe ich Teigwaren im Teich gefunden.


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Juli 2022)

Es gibt ja Leute hier die meinen die Nachbarn würden ihnen Fische in den Teich schmeißen. Vieleicht hat mir jemand Pferdemist übern Zaun geworfen  
Kann ein Testkoffer (Sera) nach 2 Jahren Schrott sein?


----------



## axel120470 (2. Juli 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Kann ein Testkoffer (Sera) nach 2 Jahren Schrott sein?


Ja, kann. Auf meinen Tropfentests (Oase) steht ein Haltbarkeitsdatum nach öffnen drauf ( 1 Jahr ). Schau doch mal nach. Wie gesagt kann, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Juli 2022)

Hab jetzt 40% Wasser gewechselt und gemessen. Krieg n Wert von knapp unter 1 Kann doch rechnerisch auch wieder nicht sein.
Gibt in meinen Augen nur 3 Gründe:
1 Testkoffer ist Müll
2 Opa iss zu doof zum messen
3 unregelmäßige Phopatquelle im Teich


----------



## Turbo (2. Juli 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Kann ein Testkoffer (Sera) nach 2 Jahren Schrott sein?


Kühl oder bei Zimmertemperatur gelagert, sollte er vermutlich schon vier-fünf Jahre halten.


----------



## axel120470 (2. Juli 2022)

Das steht bei meinem Phosphattest


----------



## Turbo (2. Juli 2022)

Tja… 
Vielleicht hat dir die Elster den glänzenden Geschirrspüler Taps in den Teich geschmissen. Der sich jetzt langsam auflöst. 

Nichts ist unmöglich


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Juli 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Das steht bei meinem Phosphattest


Okay, aber dann müsst er ja eher zu wenig anzeigen und nich zu viel.


Turbo schrieb:


> Tja…
> Vielleicht hat dir die Elster den glänzenden Geschirrspüler Taps in den Teich geschmissen. Der sich jetzt langsam auflöst.


Mir scheint, der ein oder andere nimmt mein Problem nicht ernst.


Aber wahrscheinlich iss der Opa doch zu doof zum messen.
Ich bestell nu n neuen Test und dann mal sehen.
Aber was könnt noch die Ursache für  die Algen sein.


----------



## samorai (2. Juli 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich iss der Opa doch zu doof zum messen.


Vergleich doch mal die Werte vom Stadt Wasser im Internet und dann das Befüllungs Wasser. 
Dann hast du doch einen fest stehenden Wert und kannst ihn mit deinem Test vergleichen.


----------



## Turbo (2. Juli 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Mir scheint, der ein oder andere nimmt mein Problem nicht ernst


Hmmm… Letzthin hat mir eine alte Frau erzählt, das sie die gefrorenen Hamburger für das Mittagessen, zum schneller auftauen auf den besonnten Balkontisch gelegt hat.
Als sie wieder nachgeschaut hat, flog grad eine Krähe mit dem letzten Hamburger weg. 

Aber Hamburger hast keine im Teich gefunden?


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Juli 2022)

Das ist ne gute Idee.
Ach Ron wenn ich dich nicht hätte**


----------



## samorai (2. Juli 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Kann ein Testkoffer (Sera) nach 2 Jahren Schrott sein?


Nein, aber wenn du das anzweifelst dann kann man auch bei JBL den gleichen Test bekommen.
Eventuell ist auch der Pflanzen Filter voll.
Ich würde ihn mal vorbeugend reinigen bzw absaugen.
Diese 40 ger Absaugrohre sind doch drehbar, zur Not auch mal durch spuelen und dann wieder absaugen.
Po3 Test sind 10ml erforderlich + Spatel.


----------



## Opa Graskop (3. Juli 2022)

Moin.
Auch auf dem Pflanzen-Filter -Boden keinerlei Schlamm. Teich sieht heut nach dem TWW gut aus. Zum ersten Mal seit langem hab ich das Gefühl, daß die Fadenalgen nicht mehr geworden sind.
 
Gemessen wir erst nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Juli 2022)

Moin.
Ich hab wieder einigen Nachwuchs im Teich. Nun frag ich mich was die einfarbigen sind.  
Im Teich sind nur noch Koi und Schubunki. Barteln haben sie keine und der Nachwuchs der Schubunki ist gleich bunt gewesen.
Oder werden aus einigen Schubies in nächsten Generationen wieder normale Goldfische
die erst später rot/weiß werden?
Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Whyatt (24. Juli 2022)

So ist es. Wenn ein __ Shubunkin mit im Spiel ist gibt es im Nachwuchs Fische mit durchsichtigen Schuppen, die sich nach ca. 8 Wochen schon beginnen zu verfärben und Fische mit Guanineinlagerung, die so olivgrün naturfarben aussehen, also metallische Schuppen haben.
Man sagt die naturfarbenen aus Shubunkin Nachwuchs sollen sich oft nie oder viel später umfärben. Ich selbst habe das noch nicht getestet, da ich die naturfarbenen nicht weiter verfolge.
Wenn 2 Shubunkin die Eltern sind ist der Nachwuchs übrigens von der Anzahl her 50% perlmuttfarben, 25% metallisch, 25% matt


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank, hab ich wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Opa Graskop (20. Aug. 2022)

Moin.
Vor 2 Tagen hab ich mal im Teich ein wenig aufgeräumt.
Einige Shubunki mussten gehen. Zum Trost hab ich ihnen vorher noch
ein paar Stunden im Spassbad gegönnt.
 
Nach ein paar unbefriedigenden Versuchen mit verschiedenen Senken und Kescher
hatte ich mich dazu entschlossen einiges an Wasser abzulassen um eine vernünftige Auslese 
betreiben zu können.
Na ja, am Ende hab ich 90% Wasser abgelassen, so das nur noch eine Koi-Tiefe Wasser im Becken war.
Erstaunlicherweise sind die Koi ruhig geblieben, haben mich nur strafend angeguckt.
Nach 5min waren alle Schubunki aus dem Wasser und ich konnte wieder mit dem befüllen beginnen.
Zu empfehlen ist diese Art der Auslese wohl nicht. Die Fische mussten Temperaturschwankungen von 
7 Grad in 3 Stunden aushalten. Aber sie scheinen es mir nicht übel genommen zu haben. Am Abend haben sie 
schon wieder gefressen und waren auch wieder genauso zutraulich wie vor der Aktion.
Nun hoffe ich nur, dass auch die Filterbackies alles gut überstanden haben.
Heute sieht das Wasser immer noch gut aus und alle Werte stimmen auch.
 
Die aussortierten Fischies haben ein neues zu Hause in einem viel größeren Teich beim Nachbarn gefunden.
Der ist aber nicht __ Fischreiher frei. Und __ Zander, __ Hecht und sogar ein 1,1m langer Stör schwimmen darin.
Ich wünsch ihnen das Beste!


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Okt. 2022)

Moin,
mal wieder n kurzes Update.
Hab heut mal ein wenig Kahlschlag gemacht im Filterteichgraben.
 
Schmutz hingegen hab ich kaum gefunden. Aber bei längerem Beobachten tauchten immer wieder
bunte Punkte auf. Wieder waren kleine Shubies im Filter.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja auf einen reinen Koibesatz hin arbeiten.
Aber was soll ich sagen? Aus Mitleid und weil ein paar wirklich schön gezeichnete
darunter sind dürfen sie nun im Teich überwintern.
Im Frühjahr(so wir es denn noch erleben werden) entscheide ich dann
bei dem ein oder anderen was aus ihnen wird.

Die folgenden Bilder sind eigentlich Müll, aber man kann die Farben halbwegs erkennen.
   

Schönen Feiertag euch!!


----------



## E.K.Tous. (5. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Opa Graskop, auch wenn dieser Beitrag schon "alt" ist, Glückwunsch zu diesem gelungenen Teich.
Kein Folien- oder Teichschüsselrand, keine auffälligen Rohre zu sehen. Sehr schöne Dekoration. 
VG Erwin


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Okt. 2022)

Oh, vielen Dank Erwin.
Freut mich wenn der Teich gefällt.
Aber das Meiste hab nicht ich zu verantworten,
sondern 2 Helferlein.

Die Zeit und die Natur......


----------



## Opa Graskop (16. Okt. 2022)

So sieht es in meinem Teich im Moment aus:
 
 

Und, was fällt auf?
Viele bunte Blätter, aber keine kleinen bunten Fische mehr.
Seit letzter Woche hab ich wieder Besuch vom Eisvogel.
 Als ich im Sommer zwölfundneunzig Jungfische hatte ließ er sich nicht blicken.
Jetze, wo ich die 10 bis 15 letzten über den Winter bringen wollte hat er brutal zugeschlagen! 2 Minis seh ich ab und zu.
Und die trauen sich nicht mehr unter der Uferbepflanzung vor.
Das diese Natur aber auch immer ihren Dickkopf durchsetzen muss.


----------



## troll20 (16. Okt. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Und, was fällt auf?


Das du sämtliche Fadenalgen bei mir im Teich ausgesetzt hast 
Wenn ich dich erwische, na warte


----------



## Opa Graskop (16. Okt. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das du sämtliche Fadenalgen bei mir im Teich ausgesetzt hast


Oh, das tut mir leid, aber bis zum Patrik, der sie ja eigentlich haben wollte, war es mir zu weit.


----------



## troll20 (16. Okt. 2022)

Na warte nur ab, bald sind sie wieder bei dir


----------



## Turbo (16. Okt. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Oh, das tut mir leid, aber bis zum Patrik, der sie ja eigentlich haben wollte, war es mir zu weit.


Dabei hatten wir heute solch herrliches Wetter.


----------



## samorai (16. Okt. 2022)

Bei mir machen sich auch hier und da die Fadenalgen breit, liegt wohl daran das die Backies schon im Winterschlaf sind. 
Aber bei diesen schönen Wetter müssen sie noch mal aufwachen. 
Morgen soll es noch mal schön werden hier im preußischen Ländle. 
Heute war schon T Shirt Wetter und habe es genutzt um die Folie im Gewächshaus Filter einzuschweissen. 
Es geht also vorwärts auf meiner kleinen Baustelle.


----------

